# Any more "Fink" fans besides me and Ducky on here?



## Tim Nolan

I've been a big Roth Ratfink fan since I was a wee varmint. Anybody else diggin' this stuff?








King of the Fink artists, Sonny DePalma and I at Billetproof this year!








Airbrushed roof panel on the top of an 1/8 scale coupe! All of these tiny works of art on 1/8 models by Sonny!
























I'll post more on another thread! :dude:


----------



## BronzeGiant

Oh yes, BIG Fink Fan here!!

Steve


----------



## Gerry-Lynn

Same here - "Big Daddy" was Great! I was about Ten years old when I met him, and later... Stanley Mouse, too!

Gerry-Lynn


----------



## Hooty

Count me in, too! Got see a couple of his cars at the Darryl Starbird Car Museum a few years ago.

Check the following link to see the Finkosel.

http://finkosel.homestead.com/files/index.htm

Hooty


----------



## Auroranut

I'm a big fan too!! I have everything that's been rereleased since the 4 kits that included Surf fink. The only one I couldn't get was Scuzzfink ( never came out here). I'll find it one day.
I just picked up the Riff Raff & Spitsfire kit. I reckon it almost fits in with the Roth stuff (almost),and I hope they rerelease Lucky Pierre. That'd make all 4 planes!!:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Marko

I am also on board. Just love that Big Daddy Roth stuff!! Thanks for the link to the finkosel, Hooty!! Beautiful, man!!


----------



## F91

Gotta finish my custom Mr. Gasser one of these days. It rocks!


----------



## deadmanincfan

Yeah buddy! Been trying to decide on a Fink tattoo design for a while now!


----------



## Auroranut

Let's face it guys- if it's oddball, we want it!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Radical is cool!

Chris.


----------



## Zombie_61

Yep, been an Ed Roth fan since the 60's. Started out with the artwork (how can ya' not dig cool monsters driving outrageous rods) and later developed a taste for the cars and model kits.


----------



## Dr. Syn

I'm there , Dudes!!! I caught Fink feverway back in the '60s - had the toys and kits. I've got the little varmit tattooed on my right arm!! Ed and I compared arm tats way back in '98 and he pinstriped my motorcycle helmet!! Yeah, Im a Fink fan!!


----------



## MadCap Romanian

I'm just recently getting into it myself. Hard to find the Fink monster models. I only have Mr. Gasser. I wish Revell would do another run.

A lot of the Electric Frankenstein art work is based off Fink stuff as well as the stickers I sell in my store from dirty Donny, Johnny ace and others.


----------



## djnick66

I have all the fink kits except Brother Rat Fink aka Sleazy Rider. Love them!


----------



## mcdougall

I've got a couple of Rat Fink items and I'm with Madcap on this one, I'd really like Revell to do another run on the Kits :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Dr. Pretorius

:thumbsup:

I love Roth and all the "Finks"! 

One of my first convention dealer model purchases was "Brother Rat Fink" sometime in the late 1980's. 

Of course I've collected every reissue of the Finks and Roth show cars since.

Finks Rule!


----------



## razorwyre1

oh yeah. back in the 80s my brother and i had the good luck to have dinner with big daddy to talk over a licensing deal. just last year i apporached the roth people to do a 4 foot tall figure of the fink for the collectors market, but got no response....

and waitll you see the adaptation of the old revell kit that im working on......


----------



## djnick66

There is a cool resin conversion to return Tweedie Pie 2 back into the original Roth Tweedie Pie. Revell screwed the original tooling up to make The Rod Father. The TP2 is the remains of the original kit. The resin set has new lights, carbs, steering wheels, wheels, tires, fuel tank, etc. Plus it has optional parts to tweak the car like Roth did the real thing.


----------



## otto

I likes Finks!


----------



## Roland

I've been a Fink fan since 1969 or 1970.


----------



## weldonmc

*Fink Fan*

*Hey ...I've been a FINKSTER since 1963. I bought a R.F. Decal for my freshly painted bicycle from my bike shop ...then I saw a Mr. Gasser model kit at my local hoby shop and I was hooked. I have been doing some serious building the last few years asnd have sent them all over the US and a few other countries. This Fink is a 12" tall, polyresin, Rat Fink built as a promotional item for ROTH's movie "Tales of the Rat Fink" a couple of years ago.*


----------



## Auroranut

Now that's SCHWEET!!!! Is it available as a kit or is it a one-off?:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Duck Fink

Hats off to all of you! I have not really been here for a week. Great thread! I am glad to see Weldonmc here too. I see your stuff over at the clubhouse and on evil bay. Love your builds! and yeah....COUNT ME IN!

Say, Tim, is that YOUR tent that you have pics of? If so....where is this at?


----------



## DMC-12

Fink Fan here have been since I was a kid my gradfather and dad had Roth and Fink stuff in the shop (custome car shop) so I grew up with it. I had Big Daddys Air Force Logo on my A-10 when I was a DCC on em had a warthog inspired fink on the ladder door but the commander didnt like it and mad me take it off. So I put a Varga pinup in its place


----------



## pugknows

I love the Finks, got them all except Brother Rat Fink. I have some up on my very old web page http://webpages.charter.net/modtv/gallery3.htm
We did a homage to Big Daddy on our old Public Access show, "Model citizen" and I've alway wanted to redo it and get other's work to show off more. Any of you have high quality pics and want to show off your Finks, let me know. On the special episodes they take a while but they'll get done.
Rob
Monster Model Review
http://www.monstermodelreview.com/


----------



## Tim Nolan

Weldon, good to see you around here! Weldon is a long-time finker and one of the best fink model artists on the planet!! I've been looking at his stuff for years! That giant resin Ratfink is from Tornado Designs. They are on sale on for $129. (They have sold for $199.00) It is without a doubt one of the nicest resins you'll ever find! 

That tent is Sonny DePalma's. We were together at the Billetproof show in the spring in Ocala, Florida. What a great show, and Sonny is without a doubt one of the nicest kulture artists you'll ever meet. I watched him shake hands, autograph stuff, and thank EVERY person that walked up to him at that show for hours upon hours for coming and hangin' out! The man's a Saint! LOL. Wanna' see some sweeeeet fink stuff? Go to:
www.sonnydepalma.com for a peek. His work will blow your mind! :wave:


----------



## Dr. Syn

Hey Weldon,

Glad to see you made it over here and welcome again!! Sent you a PM on the clubhouse.

I see you do have the Tornado Designs resin Fink. That's on my gotta get list.

Syn


----------



## weldonmc

*Hey Chris...*

*You betcha ...they are availabe from Tornado Desgn. I recently purchased one from them ...$129.00 + shipping ...but I had to have one for myself. It comes with a very nice "Rat Fink's Revenge" book with all the RF's made for the promotion (85 ...I think), a large tri-fold poster, and a thick book cover/box that serves as a display stand too. I made the tongue for this one and the ROTH and "RAT FINK" cut-outs are enlarged copies of the '63 Rat Fink box art from Revell ...noi modifications were added to what you see other than those. Weldon
Here's another one I did for a fellow in New York with added hair and drool:*


----------



## weldonmc

Hey Tim, Syn, and others ...happy to be here. Sonny De Palma is THE BEST FINK ARTIST I have seen ...my jaw drops every time I see something he has done ...and he sounds like a GREAT GUY to know! ...good to see Good Guys doing good things! ...Weldon


----------



## chevy263

Fink Rules i have a decent collection of anything Finky i can get my lil grubby paws on ! Heres alink to some of it on the bucket. thanks for a great thread.

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v67/chevy263/fink stuff/


----------



## weldonmc

Hey chevy263 ...pretty good stuff you got there ...ever wonder why China and Japan have newer FINK items than the US does? ...Weldon


----------



## chevy263

weldonmc said:


> Hey chevy263 ...pretty good stuff you got there ...ever wonder why China and Japan have newer FINK items than the US does? ...Weldon


Yes i do wonder why.  But still im happy with whatever i can get.


----------



## Tim Nolan

*Fink stuff...*

I here ya', although I don't buy every little thing anymore. I prefer mostly the old stuff! (I still have my Ratfinks from the gumball machines when I was a kid! Guess I'm a lifer?)


----------



## Sonny DePalma

Hey you Finky fans this is my stinky little rat.


----------



## Tim Nolan

*Sonny!*

Hey Brother! I knew if there was any mention of a Ratfink, you'd be sure to show up soon! :thumbsup:

This is a pretty cool site with a great mix of all kinds of models. It's been a fun break from the showrod site, and I'm havin' fun building some different stuff! Welcome aboard. :wave:


----------



## Sonny DePalma

Hey Finktim thats quite a cool collection you have there, your complementary poster is on its way. You build some some sweet models, Sonny


----------



## Duck Fink

Man, MORE great pics! Very cool stuff there Sonny. That's what I call talent! Tim......great fink collection! As well as all of the other stuff. Wish I could display all of my fink stuff as nicely as yours.


----------



## chevy263

Tim and Sonny WOW you guys have some GREAT stuff! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## weldonmc

*Wow ...REALLY NICE stuff you guys. Great display Tim ...and Sonny you are the BEST! I have been on brain lock-down since joining this group. I kept coming back and I had the last "Reply" post ...crap I didn't know there was another page and you guys were still posting ...duh! ...being 58 years old is killing me ...something new every day!

I haven't acquired anything new RF stuff in awhile ...but I have built a bunch of models over the last 7 years. I enjoy looking ror ROTH decal pics onn the Internet so I can color them for myself when I can't sleep at night. I have almost 300 colored now ...and a whole lot more to ready do. 

















I will sure try to be a little more alert guys ...Weldon*


----------



## weldonmc

*Mr Gasser*

*I built Mr. Gasser model for an artist in New York. Here's what I did:

The engine was moved back slightly into the engine bay. 

I added a distributor and plug wires to the engine. 

The steering column and shifter arm were replaced with plastic coated wire which adds a great deal of stability over the plastic pieces.

The figure is mounted to the car with a small brass screw making this a solid one piece model.

Replaced the molded hair with craft fur.

The figure was painted with acrylic craft pains. The '57 was airbrushed with PACTRA R/C enamel then shot with a cata;yzed automotive clear. All the shiny parts were airbrushed with Alclad Chrome.































Hope you like it ...Weldon*


----------



## Duck Fink

GET-OUT!!! I love the hair! That is the one thing that I always thought the revell roth kits lacked.....I good hairstyle. I will have to keep the fur in mind for the next fink I do. It looks great!


----------



## weldonmc

*'A '63 Mother's Worry Restoration*

*I brought this one back from the junk pile. Here's what I did:

The tonneau cover was made out of sheet plastic and added (20) pin head snaps.

Added a radiator with top and bottom tanks to the grill shell.

Boxed the rear frame rails.

Added a filler neck and cap to the gas tank.

Replace the plastic steering column and shofter arm with plastic coated wire. An antique 5/16" ivory die was used for the shifter knob.

Plug wires and a Distributor was added to the engine.

A woven wrist band was made to cover the joint between the right hand and arm ...the hand still turns.

The figure is mounted to the car with a small bfass screw making this a solid (1) piece model.
























Hope you like it ...Weldon*


----------



## Duck Fink

Yeah man....it's another beauty! I ahve been taking a break from models lately....it figures....just as some finksters pop up on the board! Keep on posting guys...lots of great stuff in these fink threads!


----------



## weldonmc

Hey Duck Fink ...I'm glad your diggin' 'em! The hair came from J Stockard Fly Fishing on the Internet. he has any color you want and a big selection of materials from synthetics to real animal fur. I have made several orders from them and I am very happy with their service.


----------



## weldonmc

*DragNut*

*I built this Drag Nut for a fellow in Illinois. Here's What I did to it: 

Added larger rear wheels and rear axle.

Added a distributor w/plug wires and taller vellocity stacks made from aluminum tubing.

The roll bar was made from platic tubing. 

Figure mounted to inner support with a small brass screw making this a (1) piece model.
























The wide whites were painted with acrylic paint too. I chuck each wheel up in my drill ...paint them with black with the wheel spinning ...then dab some white to the spinning wheel ...spray with a matte varnish ...easy, clean, and neat. Hope you like it ...Weldon*


----------



## weldonmc

*This is Roth's ANGEL FINK ...a NITRO cookin' Witch!
























A list of what I did:

All seams filled, filed, and sanded smooth. 

Figure and kettle are atached to the base with screws. 

The Hip Snake has a hole drilled up through the neck and it is placed over a wire at the front of the base. 

A longer and straighter, stir-stick was made from plastic coated wire.

Hope you like it ...Weldon.*


----------



## Sonny DePalma

Weldon, thats some pretty freakin cool work, keep it up, Sonny


----------



## Tim Nolan

DAYAM Weldon, you got it down brother! I gotta' get some of that hair for these guys! Thanks for the website tip! The hair is just an awesome addition! I have enjoyed your work for many years now! I just never know where to find you! LOL. Your on just about every site I've ever been to with a Fink on it! Keep up the great work! Do I remember seeing a pic of you with some big-ass wall mural you did?


----------



## weldonmc

Thanks Sonny ...I do have allot of fun building and/or painting FINKS. I can plainly see that you get much enjoyment from it too ...and you may be the only person that could have more fun than me ...HA!.

Weldon


----------



## weldonmc

*FINK Tim...*

*Hey Tim ...glad to be of some help to anybody ...Ha! You are correct about seeing my pictures on other sites ...I am trying in my own way to keep interest in Rat Fink, Ed "Big Daddy" Roth, and for me ...my own childhood alive. 

I have picture posted on: EdRothWorld.com, SketchKult.ning.com, RatFink.org, theclubhouse1.net, ratfink yahoo group, this group, and several photo storage sites. I have even seen a few of the colored FINK decal pictures I've done posted other places too. 

I think this may have have been the mural you mentioned ...painted on a wall 10' x 15' in a Lady's house (brings back some good memories):

















I have done a couple of wall murals over the last few years. This one is Route 66 done in a new Jiffy Lube in Saginaw, Texas ...6' x 13'.*


----------



## weldonmc

*A Resin SCUZ FINK*

*This was the first SCUZ FINK kit I had ever seen. It is resin and I bought it a few years before the re-issues were available. 

The figure and all of the other parts were primed with a white enamel primer ...then brush painted with acrylic craft paints ...then drybrushed ...then covered with a walnut oil based stain ...and finally clear coated with a matte varnish. 

The suit was painted silver then PACTRA R/C Clear w/Silver Metalflake was airbrushed over it. 

The flag Pole was replaced with a longer and straighter plastic coated wire. 

The figure is pinned to the DragonFly and can be easily removed. 

The tapered and curved antennas were made from plastic coated wire and plastic tubing with the original base and top bulb attached to them.
























The backdrop was done one night when I couldn't sleep in less than 10 minutes ...black construction paper ...white oil based pastel chalk ...and a Nyquil measuring cup for the moon. The photos were taken outside on a glass table top. Hope you like it ...Weldon*


----------



## Tim Nolan

Yep! I remember the route 66 mural Weldon! Nice work! I did a bunch of backdrops for stage stuff years ago, and I wish I had photographed some of it now. Back then, it was all just crap to me! LOL. I've also done some huge parade floats believe it or not, and I didn't take any pics of those either! Oh well....

I am working on my first Scuz Fink right now. I'm thinking of doing a white outfit and NASA markings on him, for something different. Not sure yet. Yours looks killer! Nice work.


----------



## Duck Fink

More great stuff there, Weldonmc! I have seen those pics of the Scuzz over at the clubhouse (I believe). Thanks for the tip on the hair. I will have to check out the fly fishing place. Who woulda thought......fink hair from a fishing specialty shop?! That is also some cool stuff you have going on there with the mural in the dining room. I am taking a break from modeling right now and indulging in one of my other hobbies.....oil painting. My artwork is not hot rod custom car culture type of stuff. I am more into surrealsim. Robert Williams is probably our closest cross thread artist.

I like to save some of the pics that are posted on here from time to time. I have a pretty big library of model images. Thanks a million for posting this stuff (Weldon, Tim & Sonny). I have you guys on FILE! It is great to have reference pics like these to see what is possible with simple kits like this.


----------



## Marko

Absolutely great stuff!! Thanks for sharing. I gotta say the Finks with the hair are the single greatest addition to the kits in many years. Just what they were missing. A great customizing touch. Again, thanks for posting!


----------



## weldonmc

Hey Tim ....I know exactly how you feel about missing out on getting a few pictures of a project. Not only can you see the improvements we make over the years ...it also can bring back memories of that moment in our life and the people around us during those times. The chef mural was done for a very nice and funny lady that lived alone. She told me several times that she sat and looked it it for hours ...and they keep her company when she eats.
A NASA white suited SCUZ FINK sounds cool. I think a clear bubbled face shield would be cool too ...just haven't figured out how to do one yet. I always try and think of things to add for more detail to the FINKS. I like to add a small amount of halloween cobweb to the Jet Pack exhaust to simulate vapor and a small "Remove Before Flight" warning tag to the rip-chord handle:










Can't wait to see what you come up with ...Weldon


----------



## weldonmc

Hey DuckFink ...Thanks for putting me on file! I have almost 400 pictures of my Fink builds, a few repainted coin banks, a couple of statues, and a Surfink start to finish build. It took me a while to realize that once my art leaves me I never get to see it again ...so I started snapping photos ...Weldon


----------



## Tim Nolan

Weldon, you hit the nail on the head with the face shield!! I was looking at him this morning thinking the same thing! I thought I'd look at maybe some packaging fronts in clear? I also thought about maybe just a "visor", or a retracted bubble look by using some of the transparent mylars I have? I'll see what I can do. In the meantime, I'm thinkin' a pearl white suit, maybe with some blue flip-flop, and blue Nasa logo's.


----------



## weldonmc

*Hey Marco...*

Hey Marco ...Thanks ...I like the way the hair changes the looks too. I tried for several years to find something that would work ...as well as find a way to make it look good too. With hats you just stuff it inside and pull it out. Without a hat you have to be a little bit more creative. On Rat Fink I remove the molded hair piece with an Exacto knife and cut a thin strip into the top of the head below the ears ...stuff a similar shaped piece of fur into the openings and pull it out where I want it. Sometimes it may need a little trimming to get it to look right for you.































...Weldon


----------



## weldonmc

Tim those colors sound crazy! ...and will look excellent on SCUZ FINK. A flip up visor is definately what it needs ...that way you won't have to deal with those (3) extra long tongues that he has. Where did you find your transparent mylars?


----------



## Tim Nolan

Weldon, I got the transparent mylar sheets at the local hobby shop. I guess they use it to make windows for RC aircraft and such. 

I ordered some of that hair from the fly fishin' place today! It's very reasonably priced, although I'm guess it's not a large amount you get. Lot's of kool kolors to choose from though! I'm looking forward to trying it out! 

You've done some killer finks! How many would you say you've done over the years? How many of the giant Rat Finks have you done? I'm thinking of ordering another one. I love mine, and was thinking of doing one to sell later on!


----------



## weldonmc

Hey Tim ...Your 12" RF is NICE! There's something about a Rat Fink with flames on his jumpsiut that just go hand 'n hand together ...nice job! Is that a Sonny DePalma poster behind him? Your green Mr. Gasser in the green coupe is a wild one too.

I've never thought about "how many" before. I can think of over 50 or so Fink models. I never have been able to do Outlaw with Robin Hood Fink or Tweedy Pie with Boss Fink ...my hands could't do it when I was a teen and they certainly won't do it now for sure. I have built the figures for the cars. 

I have built (2) of the 12" Rat Finks and I have a boxed one to do for myself one day. They are very nice and a joy to build. I have repaired and painted a couple of the 11" plaster statues (see photo). I think Coop from the [email protected] group makes these out of concrete and he has one for sale on eBay now. The one on the left is a Mooneyes rendition. I think one of Ed Roth's boyz was making the others for a while.










I think a patch of hair from J Stockton is enough to do several models ...it doesn't take much ...and Thank You for the heads up on the Mylar Tim ...Weldon


----------



## Tim Nolan

Yeh, that modified Mr. Gasser in the coupe I call "Self portrait in Fink"! I made the lil' glasses and all to look like me (?) and painted the coupe the same color as my own 1:1 coupe! I did him for a contest a few years back...

So that big fink you have is made of CONCRETE? Holy cow! Isn't he the one they made into a bank in plastic as well? I knew you'd done a ton of the Revell Rat Finks. Man, over 50! Amazing! I've built a ton of them over the years, but not that many! Guess that makes you "king fink"!

Yep that's Sonny's "Pink Slips" on the back wall for inspiration!


----------



## weldonmc

*I remember seeing your really neat-o Green Coupe ...'32 Ford isn't it? ..."Self Portrait in Fink" is right-on.

My two 11" FINKS are plaster. I've also seen them in resin. The latest ones I've seen have been concrete.

I'm thinkin' about trying to find some colored mylar to use for glass lenses. I make Shrunken Heads and Skull Heads and I have started putting glasses on my Skulls and calling them Hippy Skulls. Colored lenses would look great.*


----------



## weldonmc

*Fink Eliminator*

*
I built this model for Hank Rescigno. I used colors from a Fink Eliminator poster by artist Johnny Ace as inspiration for my choice of colors. I also made a large spanner wrench and shop rag for his back pocket. I will be making his eye longer on the next FE that I build too. 































Hope you like it ...Weldon*


----------



## Tim Nolan

That's awesome. I have one of these on the bench with 6 more finks I'm working on. They all made it to white basecoat tonight. This weekend, it's color time! Woohoo! :woohoo:

Man, I love airbrushin' stuff!!!!


----------



## weldonmc

Shoot ...I can't airbrush nuthin' but the cars and some of the parts. I brush paint everything else. I couldn't be happier with the way finishes come out ...I just can't get the fine lines down for any detailing.
Be sure and get some pics ...I'd love to see them all ...Weldon


----------



## Tim Nolan

Man, that's a sick finish you managed on the inside of the mouth and around the eye's of the Fink Eliminator Weldon!! Very fleshy!


----------



## weldonmc

*Thanks Tim ...lately I have been painting the tongue, gums, and lips the same color as the body of the figure. Then I decide what color I think the FINK's blood should be (red, purple, green, etc.) and make a wash of that color and dust it around in those areas. I like to give each model a matte varnish top coat to keep the acylics from rubbing off when handling the model. To bring life to the eyes, mouth, hands, and feet ...I always use a high gloss clear nail polish ...several coats to the eyes and teeth ...and then slightly brush it (not completely covered) around the inner mouth, tongue (tongues), gums, and lips to give them the "wet" look. I also cover the finger and toenails with the clear polish too. Hope you have lots-o-fun painting them ...Weldon*


----------



## weldonmc

*"STEALIN' da CHEESE" Fink...*

*I built this one as my rendition of one I saw built by Jim Johnson. I liked his idea so mush I wanted to do one too.






































I removed the arms and hands from Revell Rat Fink model, then added arms, hands, and feet from SuperFink. The Sledge-o-Matic was made from cut shrub branches and cover from pieces of a 50+ year old chamois my Dad had. I made the "Last Ride" Rat Trap from a pine block and brass rod then smashed it with a sharp blow from a hammer.*


----------



## Tim Nolan

Awwwww! Now thats just too kool Weldon! What a great idea! Love the "Mouse" logo on the trap!


----------



## weldonmc

*Cheese Fink...*

*Hey Tim ...I really like the way the SuperFink arms, hands, and feet look attached to the Rat Fink kit. Those long skinny fingers do the job for me. I have been trying to get a couple of my buddies to resin cast them for me so I don't have to butcher two kits. One of them did want to mold my Cheese Fink but I needed the money too quick to wait on him. Jim Johnson used pieces from a Mother's Worry I believe. I have another project in mind that I would like to get started on ...I would like to make a Sonny DePalma's Devil Fink for myself.

My friend Gary Pritchet is quite the artist and a very talented guy. He drew "TRIXIE" up one night while at work ...made her from a Rat Fink kit ...then made molds and poured her in resin. I saw the first one in rough plastic and she looked great. He has one for me to paint but we are having a hard time making contact these days but I can't wait to get it.










How is painting going for your 6 figures?*


----------



## Tim Nolan

Weldon, I'll have to post some pics of my "Batfink" I did a few years ago. I made some really cool long wings for the standard Revell Ratfink figure, glued them in place and airbrushed him up. I also wired him and added blinking red LED eyes! Yeh, doin' Sonny's Devil fink would be cool! I may make a try at that one day too!


----------



## weldonmc

*Bat Fink*

*Tim ...Get him posted! Bat Fink sounds pretty good. A brilliant idea with the LED's too ...and I'd like to see how you did his wings.*


----------



## weldonmc

*3rd SUPERFINK*

*These are pictures of the 3rd SuperFink I have completed. He is one of my favorite ROTH Monster Models.

Here's what I did: 

All seams filed, filled, and sanded smooth. 

I attached the figure to the skateboard with a screw and pin so it's a one piece unit but the figure is still removable. 

Black hair was stuck under the R.F. hat. 

I scratch built a hand held throttle remote control and cable. His two middle fingers slip through a wire loop to hold the control.

I also added a fuel cap, red fuel line, and a yellow plug wire and boot for the engine ...just didn't look right without them. 































Hope you like it ...Weldon *


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Hi Weldon...yup...saw these over at the Clubhouse! 
These are SUPERB!

MMM


----------



## weldonmc

*Hey MonsterModelMan ...dat's right ...I just don't want anyone with a computer to miss seeing them ...Ha! I actually have them posted several places but I have an extra picture or two of each one posted here though.

I met Ilene Roth in Austin, Texas a few years ago at the opening of the movie "Tales of a Rat Fink" ...she told me she had seen my FINKS all over the Internet and that she was happy to finally get to meet me ...what a nice Lady!*


----------



## Tim Nolan

Man, thanks for posting all of these great shots Weldon! I've made you your own file on my computer (Hey, you've joined ranks with Sonny!) and have been saving them! They are all so good! 

I'm working on the Super Fink and the Fink Eliminator mostly right now, although I've got like 6 more on the bench too! That Super Fink is just hysterical when you really look at him! What a goof! LOL. My stuff is totally different in appearance than yours, look forward to showing them to you in the next few weeks. I'm waiting on 35 shift knobs to arrive to paint, and I've got a consignment job on a softball helmet I'm also getting ready to start on this weekend. Whew! Yesterday I got 200 plastic flies in the mail, and a big bag of kool hair for these guys too! Thanks for the tip on getting the fly fishing hair! The stuff is great, and I can't wait tostart using it! It really brings these guys to life! I love putting the tiny flies on guitar string and having them buzz off my models! It's a riot! They move around at the slightest touch, and appear to be flying!


----------



## Duck Fink

Man I am glad to see this thread is still kicking. Devil Fink? Bat Fink? Yeah.....I would love to see these creations in model form!


----------



## chevy263

What a thread all the talent you guys have is great and inspiring. :thumbsup: My next fink kit i'll have to step up and try to make it cooler.


----------



## weldonmc

*Hey Tim...*

*...I am having a hard time finding the next page in this thread when it starts ...Ha! ...but I think I gots it now! I am very honored to have a spot next to "The R.F. Main Man" Sonny DePalma on your computer Tim ...Thanks ...and what a talented artist he is! 

SuperFink is one of my favorites. I love the hands w/ the long fingers, skinny arms, the feet, and the face on this guy. I can't wait to see what you do with him. 

35 shift knobs? ...what kind of knobs are they? ...what do you do with them? I would surely like to see them too. I have used flys with my R.F. Hats and they do look cool buzzing around when you walk. How do you attach the plastic flys to the guitar strings? I drill the fly and insert the wire with super glue and epoxie but they eventually always fall off. I have been using floral wire ...looks like aluminum. I can see where guitar string is a better choice because it would be harded to bend accidently. I did make myself some flies once too with bondo bodies, scotch tape wings, and clear "cat whisker" fly trails. I am very happy with the hair I get from those guys for my finks ...and their prices are excelent too. Weldon*


----------



## weldonmc

Duck Fink said:


> Man I am glad to see this thread is still kicking. Devil Fink? Bat Fink? Yeah.....I would love to see these creations in model form!



*Ha! ...I don't plan on letting it stop by no means! ...Weldon*


----------



## weldonmc

chevy263 said:


> What a thread all the talent you guys have is great and inspiring. :thumbsup: My next fink kit i'll have to step up and try to make it cooler.


*Get 'er goin' chevy263 ...you can never have too may FINKS!*


----------



## Tim Nolan

Dang Weldon, your about ten steps ahead of the rest of the Fink population! I was just talking to my wife last week, who is an excellent seamstress, asking her if she could make some Hillbilly Crash Helmets! I thought maybe she could do up some for the fall rod run and I could sell em'! Nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## buzzconroy

Here is Angel fink , I like finks and flypoggers also.
Buzz


----------



## weldonmc

Tim Nolan said:


> Dang Weldon, your about ten steps ahead of the rest of the Fink population! I was just talking to my wife last week, who is an excellent seamstress, asking her if she could make some Hillbilly Crash Helmets! I thought maybe she could do up some for the fall rod run and I could sell em'! Nice work! :thumbsup:


*Hey Tim ...back in the 60's Roth sold his R.F. hats for $1.98 and paid shipping. I could never afford to buy one so I always tried to make them whenever I could find an old hat. Every time I completed one I learned something else that I liked better and carried that over to the next one. Buying the hats is a hit or miss. I buy the HillBilly felt hats with patches, corn cobb and feather. The problem you will run into is sometimes there are large holes under the patches ...so buying them online is a gamble for sure. You will also find that the brim hight is not uniform. I found my local Party Store to be a good source for them and you can get a first hand look at them. I like to trim the brim down to about 1-1/2" - 2" and cut a deep notch in somewhere in the front edge along the right or left side. I came up with R.F. letters that I liked (2 sizes) so I made some cardboard templates. I use a White waterbased paint pen to outline the letters and paint drips then apply about 3 coats of White acrylic craft paint with a brush. The black stripes inside the letters are done with a Black enamel paint pen. Good Luck ...Weldon*


----------



## weldonmc

*Hey Buzz ...that's a nice FINK! I like the colored vapor. Those tongues on the serpent can be pretty fragile can't they? If you would like to replace it ...I like to take some copper or brass rod about the same diameter and beat it flat with a hammer. You can then take same fine blade scissors and cut the fork back into the end ...wrinkle it up a bit ...drill a similar sized hole in the mouth and glue it in ...it'll never break off again.*


----------



## buzzconroy

Thanks weldon for the compliment and tips, btw the hipsnake tongue was a pool of flash, impossible to remove, without damaging the tongue.In 1964 I had the fink hillbilly hat, and a playboy university tee shirt lol.Love those roach iron on transfers, from hotrod mags, man miss those days.
Buzz


----------



## Tim Nolan

Nice Angel Fink Randy!! This kit is probably the biggest dog of a Roth Monster ever made, but if it's done right, it's actually kind of kool! I think the box art was bad too, which may have added to it's non-popularity! I've got one I did up in kandy's a few years back. I'l have to take some pics of her and post them fo you! Again, nice work!


----------



## buzzconroy

thanks Tim for the kind words, i agree its a dog model fink, but it was enjoyable to paint, especially the wings, lots of room for creativity on this one.I only had big boss fink as a kid, cause it was it a bargain bin for 1.50 at Miracle Mart back in the days, in Canada Finks were 2.75 -3.50, too much for a kid, when he could buy an aurora creature for 1.29.U.S kits were always more exspensive here, I guess to exporting.Glad I had a big paper route and cutting lawns and washing cars, and picking up pop bottles at construction sites.
I enjoyed life as a kid, fond memories for sure.

Randy


----------



## weldonmc

*This is an 8" R.F. Coin Bank I repainted. Molded in a dark green poly plastic ...it came with a red jump suit w/white eyes, white teeth, yellow "R.F." and black accents ...I just thought it needed an update. 
























I had so much fun I have painted maybe 8 more of them ...here are 3 more:






















*


----------



## weldonmc

*These are paper cut-outs I do before I decide what colors I want to use when I start painting. They come in pretty handy and I think they look pretty cool too. The original is from a 1965 coloring book that I have. They are colored and blended with PRISMACOLOR pencils, glued to black posterboard using and automotive interior spray glue, then cut out with scissors. I use an L shaped piece of spooled copper welding wire taped to the back for support. The ears and body are hand curved to give it a little more of a 3D effect ...and the tail is bent up so both feet are touchin the ground.
























Hope you like these ...Weldon*


----------



## Tim Nolan

OK, let's see the backside of one of those....LOL. Those are nice, and very 3-dimensional from this view! I've looked at your colorings on some of the other sites, nice work. Your smart doing this too. I do rough sketchs on most of my kitbashed car/bike models, but I'm just flying by the seat of my pants on these finks.......:thumbsup:


----------



## weldonmc

*Hey Tim I have done a bunch of these RatFink cut-outs ...and I don't have any of them left ...I give them away almost as soon as I get one made.*


----------



## weldonmc

*RACE? This was built by a friend of mine ...Gary Pritchett. He likes to create these from old ROTH decal pictures and his own FINK drawings:*


----------



## Duck Fink

VERY COOL MAN! That is Endsville Eddie, right (the head)? Man I've got to get some of these kits out and slap some stuff together. ok...here I go................


----------



## weldonmc

*Actually Scott ...the character inside the coupe started out as the Weirdo-Oh character Digger ...the two do look alike. I'm not sure what other kits were used in this one but I do know the engine, front and rear, wheels and tires, came from a 1/16th scale dragster.*


----------



## Duck Fink

He did an awesome job emulating the Roth drawing!


----------



## weldonmc

*You oughta see "BAD NEWS". He has the figure finished ...the likeness and paint on it are remarkable, I didn't get pictures of it yet but his rendition of the infamous "PURE HELL" roadster in character form is as neat as it can be ...just lacks paint and assembly. I'll snap some pictures of it when completed.*


----------



## weldonmc

*This is another ROTH decal Gary Pritchet has transformed into a model. If you look close you can see the plastic model that he used as his base for the chicken character with ...SuperFink!*


----------



## Greasetattoo

tattoosfromgrease.com


----------



## weldonmc

*Now that's a FINKSTER for life! ...Nice color Greasetattoo.*


----------



## weldonmc

*Another Gary Pritchett original from drawing to resin ...TRIXIE.*


----------



## Duck Fink

Gary has definately been busy over the years doing a lot of cool stuff. I am glad to see he had the time to make all of this custom stuff happen. The Chicken Shift is very cool! LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Tim Nolan

Geez, I'd love to have that Chicken Shift! Very kool! I always liked that t-shirt design! I've been working with a ton of resin, although it isn't models! I've just about finished 40 resin shift knobs for an upcoming rod run Thanksgiving weekend, and I'm peddling a few on ebay as well. I just got 15 more in yesterday. I've been dreaming about painting these things! Sheesh.....


----------



## Tim Nolan

Here's a few more..............


----------



## Tim Nolan

And a couple more.......


----------



## Tim Nolan

And a couple more.......


----------



## gareee

Great stuff! Yet another fink fan reporting for doody...


----------



## weldonmc

*Sorry I haven't checked in for a few days the thread kinda went dead for a for a while.

You have been very busy Tim ...that's allot of shift knobs. They L(.)(.)K good and I hope they do well for you at he car show and eBay. I saw the ones on eBay a few days ago...nice!

I sold a RAT FINK Hillbilly Crash Helmet this weekend ...it's going to Spain.*


----------



## weldonmc

*Nice use of color garee! ...I love to see Rat Fink sportin' non-traditional colors. I also haven't seen the Purple "Beady Eyes" either ...I LIKE 'em!*


----------



## gareee

Thanks, I wanted something a bit different. The eyes are those kind with the chrome behind them so they pick up light as if lit from behind.

Not sure if it shows, but the blue in his clothes and nose tip is actually metallic blue. The rest is all flat acrylics. One of these days I'll reglue is joints (looks liek his glue is coming undone), and add some black fake hair to him...


----------



## Zombie_61

Garee, that is absolutely one of the coolest non-traditional paint-ups I've ever seen! The multiple colors and hues work well off each other--distinct and blended at the same time. Strong work! :thumbsup:


----------



## gareee

Thanks! I kinda wish I'd sculpted his warts n such on, but the whole idea was just to have a nice 1 day build n paint, and to keep the model in it's original shape I'd had when I was a kid.


----------



## Zombie_61

Nahh, I like 'em the way they are; visible, but not overly obvious. Again, great job!


----------



## weldonmc

*You betcha the metallic shows through ...looks cool!*


----------



## weldonmc

*This Rat Fink was built as the first of 12 for the Petersen Museum in LA. The base color is Apple Green, dry brushed with Geko Green, then lightened again by dry brushing with Yellow. 

Modifications included are: 
1) All seams filled, filed, and sanded smooth
2.) Eye dips filled
3.) Crooked little toe added 
4.) Feet repositioned
5.) Molded hair removed and Silver/Black craft fur added
6.) Finger and Toe Nails panted and White free edge added
7.) Curve in tail was tightened up a little
8.) I still need to add the drool to the lower lip and add the ever present tail bandage































Hope you like it ...more models to come ...about one every 3 weeks ...Weldonrat fink,ratfink, ed roth*


----------



## gareee

Love the real hair addition, as well as the toe!


----------



## Duck Fink

That is awesome Weldon! Love that Lime Green. Nothing short of all of your other stuff. This looks great! I am looking forward to seeing all of your builds for the Petersen Museum.

Just so everyone reads you last entry correctly....you are not doing 12 DIFFERENT RAT FINKS, you are doing the ENTIRE FINK LINEUP of 12 kits (short the 2 slot cars) for the Petersen Museum....correct?


----------



## weldonmc

*Thanks guys ...I'm tickled that you like him.

Scott ...you make a good point ...it is all twelve of Roth's Fink kits for the Petersen Museum. I've been in contact with them since October and finally got everything worked out. The plan is one every 3 weeks and Rat Fink was the first. I have already started work on their second kit - Angel Fink. I'll have more pictures in a few days ...Weldon*


----------



## Hooty

Weldonmc--Did you say, earlier, that you use a wood stain to highlight the low areas? Can you tell us more about this?

Hooty


----------



## weldonmc

*Hey Hooty ...THANKS for your question. You are correct ...I do use an enamel or oil based stain ...most commonly used for coloring wood. I always use water based acrylics on the figures when I paint these FINK kits just so I can use the enamel stains. If you use this stain over enamel paints it would dissolve them and make a big mess out of your work. A wash could also be used (water added to your acrylic paint) instead of the stain ...but I am more comfortable using the stain and I like the way it works over the acrylics. Allow me to go a little deeper with my answer and explain the whole process.

There is allot of hidden details in the plastic. After you paint the figure, you can bring out the high-lights by using a drybrush technique where you load your brush with a lighter color, wipe the brush on a paper or a cloth rag until all the paint is almost gone, then brush it over the areas you want to high-light. To bring the lower area details up ...the enamel stain is brushed on then wiped off with another cloth allowing the dark stain to stay in the low areas high-lighting them ...so you get the best of both worlds here and allot more detail out of the piece.

Here is a before stain ...with stain applied ...and after wipe of the process:
























I hoped this answered your question ...and if I can help you out any further please feel free to ask ...I can talk about this stuff 'till the cows come home ...Weldon*


----------



## mcdougall

Excellent work weldonmc :thumbsup: I too have used stains in the past to bring out detail but more recently I've been using Tamiya Clear Smoke paint have you tried it yet? I'd like to know your opinion of this product 
Again...Rat Fink never looked so good:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## weldonmc

*I haven't heard of the Clear Smoke ...I assume it is a real transparant color? ...like a candy color? How is it used? I'll surely have to try it on something ...Thanks for the Heads-Up*


----------



## mcdougall

Yeah the clear smoke almost looks like black coffee in the bottle and just leaves enough color to highlight any hidden texture and is transparent.
Tamiya has a few Clear paints colors that I have had pretty good success with I'm always running out of Clear Red ...but the clear smoke I've used on dungeon walls/rock, man it brings out texture in recessed areas that you could never dry brush out alone...Great Stuff :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## weldonmc

*OK ...this definitely sounds like something I need to check out. Next time I'm out somewhere I'll have to look for some ...Thanks again ...Weldon*


----------



## Duck Fink

This sounds like something that I would like to try as well. I will have to pick up some of that stuff the next time I make it to the hobby store. Thanks, McD!


----------



## mcdougall

You guys won't regret getting this stuff I've got Clear: Yellow,Red, Green ,Orange, Blue, and Smoke...I think those are all the Clear colors Tamiya makes and right now I'm using them on all the glassware in the Invisible Man kit as well as on the Glow Big Frankie (the Glow shines through!) The clear green on the Bottles is reminiscent of the old Green Coke Bottles...any of you guys remember those?
Try it...You'll like it :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## buzzconroy

Smoke has a gloss sheen if applied too think, I use it on engines, a for aluminum castinf effect, I use it on my current project in progress, clear smoke is on rims . motor, carb.I airbrush it.
Buzz


----------



## mcdougall

Looks awesome Buzz :thumbsup:
Mcdee
OOOPS...and Rat Fink would look cool standing beside it too...


----------



## weldonmc

Buzz ...that thing looks real! ...Nice job! I can kinda see what it does to the color and part ...I like it and thanks for the picture ...Weldon


----------



## weldonmc

*This ANGEL FINK will be finished in Red. The body and cape are glued together to start this round of photos. 

A slot was cut in the cape's hood above her head and around to both cheeks ...2 additional slots were cut into the hood below the cheeks. 3 pieces of white craft fur were stuffed into the slots to see what it was going to look like ...I just couldn't wait. 

















More to come ...Weldon*


----------



## gareee

LOVE the hair additions! Glad I haven't built mine yet!

I also picked up the lil Stogie covered wagon car model, and my messerchniztle is sitting in a box I can't open till my birthday. 8(


----------



## Duck Fink

NICE HAIR! I like the craft fur. It looks great with that kit. Man this is going to be nice when you get some paint on it!


----------



## weldonmc

*I wanted to show the slots that were cut for the craft fur. An Exacto saw blade was used in the very tight space. A couple of jewelers files were then used to open them up a little.










The next picture shows some thick styrene pieces glued in place in the heels of both shoes and the bottom of the NITRO kettle. These were added for the (3) #2 x 1/2" brass screws to thread though to mount both pieces to the new 1/8" masonite base. The kit supplied base will work too but I wanted to keep all the bases the same.










The ends were removed from the crooked kit supplied stir stick and added to the ends of the 7" longer plastic coated metal rod. Base needs trimming a little too.










More to come ...Weldon*


----------



## Duck Fink

wow...you really carved out more than I thought around the head. Looks like it is coming along great!


----------



## weldonmc

*Hey Scott ...the craft fur needs a pretty good sized slot to cram it into ...and if needed ...you can cover up the opening with the hair ...of course opening up the slot is easier to do if needed than trying to close it if it is too big.*


----------



## weldonmc

*ANGEL FINK Jan. 14, '09*

*Angel Fink is assembled and ready for seam cleanup and then primer. The longer stir stick is displayed in this photo ...showing how the 2" shorter stick supplied with the kit would of never reached her hand. The cooking thermometer is in the kettle on the right.










The figure is mounted to the 1/8" masonite base with two #2 x 1/2" brass screws that run up through the heels of both shoes. The NITRO brew kettle is mounted with one screw through the center of the kettle.










The serpent will be mounted to the base with a short piece of 20 ga. floral wire. A matching hole (green area) was drill in the vertical part of the serpent as shown. The fit is very snug and will not require any glue.










More to come ...Weldon*


----------



## weldonmc

*Here is an udate on ANGEL FINK. The base for the pale skin tone is an Orange and Ivory blend. The winged cape is painted with a Brite Red.

















More to come Weldon*


----------



## weldonmc

*ANGEL FINK Update Jan. 25, '09*

*ANGEL FINK's skin tone was enhanced a little with an oranger mix of the Orange/ Ivory mix used for the basecolor ...mostly in the "softer" areas of the eyes, mouth, lips, cheeks, palms, and finger nails. The pupils of each eye were outlined with black, then painted with a lighter and darker shade of Gray, and a Black center. a dark oil based stain will be applied over everything then wiped away enhancing all of the low area details. The eyes will be further detailed with bloodshot veins after everything gets clear coated with a Matte-Varnish. The fangs were painted Ivory then a light and dark Brown was used to grunge them up. After trhe eyes are detailed everything will get another shot of Matte-Varnish then the eyes, fangs, and lips will get coated with a high gloss clear nail polish giving them a wet look. Bright Red nail polish will then be applied to the nails and the (4) white hair pieces will be stuffed in place. 






































More to come ...Weldon*


----------



## Duck Fink

Oh man check THAT out! That is lookin' GOOD!!! Great job on the face!


----------



## gareee

not sure I'm digging the solid red much.. maybe a red/to orange flame kinda thing instead?


----------



## weldonmc

*ANGEL FINK Update jan. 26, '09*

*An oil based walnut stain was applied over the acrylic paints and wiped off enhancing the great detail these kits have. A coat of a Matte-Varnish was applied to everything. A Red wash was applied to the eyeballs then a second coat of Varnish was applied. A High Gloss nail polish was applied to the lips and inner mouth ...then several coats were applied to the eyes, teeth, and finger nails.The Red winged cape now has various shades of Red as the stain slightly darkens it. The white hair was stuffed into the slots around the face and pulled back through ...givin' her the just the look I've been waiting to see. 






































Almost finished ...more to come ...Weldon*


----------



## Auroranut

WOW!!! That's one of the best paintups I've seen on a fink! She looks great Weldon!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## weldonmc

*Thanks Scott I like the way she came out. 

gareee ...I really like the way this ANGEL FINK has turned out. I have painted several of them and they have all been Black. I shot some Blue Pearl over the Black once that looked really good ...but I just had to try a different color and she looks better to me than I had her pictured. Your idea sounds like a GOOD one too ...maybe a future project ...or maybe one you should do! 

Hey Chris ...you must've been typing as I was adding to this thread ...ThankYou ...she is definitely one of my favorites now.

Thanks ...I'm lovin' this ...Weldon*


----------



## Duck Fink

Nice job Weldon...it looks fantastic! The face and the hair especially!


----------



## Mark McGovern

Great work, weldonmc! It looks as though we take a similar approach to these kinds of models - to make them look as realistic as possible (as you can see from my Brother Rat Fink photo). That sure gets to be a challenge with the "simple" Finks and Weird-Ohs, but it adds to the fun, IMHO.

On the other hand, I've seen some really whacked out paint jobs on Rat Fink from builders who were clearly well versed on the California beach scene. So there's something for everyone with these kits.

Mark McG.


----------



## weldonmc

*Hey mark ...very nice to meet you. You are right about finding ways to detail them. It was hard for me to believe anyone could have as much fun building them as I did until I saw your BRF. I recognize your name and the most remarkable BRF ever built on this planet ...AWSOME!

Would you mind explaining to me how the hair was created on your BRF? ...what it is ...how it was applied. I can see allot of possibilities with that stuff. Do you have pictures posted of your FINK builds? ...I would sure like to see them if you do.

I have been working on a BRF for 2+ years now. I work on it a little ...break something ...and put it away for awhile. I was feeling brave this week and drug it out again ...broke the frame ...again ...in two places ...added a couple of things, repaired my damages, and put it up again. The very fragile 45 year old plastic fame is SOoo B R I TT L E. So far it has an extended springer front end, a dice jockey shift, spring seat, plastic coated wire handle bars, wide whitewalls, plastic coated wire footpegs, and dual carbs. It will have a front disc brake, and throttle and brake cables when I'm finished ...if it don't get smashed into a wall first!

















Thanks for your comment ...Weldon*


----------



## Mark McGovern

Well done (if you'll allow me the pun),

BFR's fur was done with Liquitex Acrylic Texture Gel/Blended Fibers. It was applied with a brush a little at a time, beginning at the base of the feature I wanted to cover and working toward its outer end (from the arm hole of BFR's vest to his wrist, for example). It was the fibers in the gel that imparted the hairlike texture, so I had to use a fine brush and toothpicks to get the fibers to run in the proper direction without forming clumps. There's a full description of the restoration of the model in issue #43 of the sadly now-defunct _Modeler's Resource_ magazine.

As for more photos of BFR, you can find them in my gallery on the Black Swamp Modelers web site: http://members.toast.net/blackswampmodelers/MM_Gallery Page.htm. On that note, I am happy to announce that our own Duck Fink has become the newest member of the BSM, having also become a member of the International Plastic Modelers Society. I've said it before, and I'll say it again: the IPMS needs more members who build Our Kind Of Models!

Thank you for your kind words about my model, and I hope to see more of your work hereabouts.

Mark McG.


----------



## roadrner

Some great looking RFs! I thought everyone was a Fink fan? :freak:


:thumbsup:
:thumbsup: rr


----------



## weldonmc

*Hey Mark ...Ha! ...My Mom and Dad had fun with my name too ...funny thing is my last name is McDowell ...pronounced Mac Dowel but some people pronounce it as Mac Do-Well ...so I got the tag "well done mack do well". 

Thanks for the heads up on the Liquitex Acrylic Texture Gel/Blended Fiber...sounds like some delicate work ...I'll have to find me some and give 'er a go. I visited you website and you have crafted some very nice pieces and I love the descriptive details you have added to each one too.

Hey roadrnr ...Thanks ...glad you like them so far. I can never seem to get enough of the RatFink! ...here's a couple for you:















*


----------



## gareee

The extra over the top of the red really improved it a lot.. I rather like it now!

I do have an angel fink, I just never could decide how I wanted her to look color wise.

Maybve a purple/green/yellow scheme?


----------



## weldonmc

*How 'bout one o' these colors? ...HaHa!:*


----------



## Mark McGovern

weldonmc said:


> *...so I got the tag "well done mack do well"... *


Sure beats the tags _I've _gotten over the years, Well Done. About your BFR's bike, may I say, "*HOOCHIEMAMA*!" I thought I was souping mine up with an aftermarket turned metal gas cap, a red acrylic jewel tail light, and a clear lens for the headlight. I did manage to break the sissy bar, but was able to replace it with a formed piece of wire. Your bike looks too nice to park the Fink on - maybe you'll want to have him standing to one side?

BTW, I don't think I mentioned it before, but AF's hairdo really works for me; did you use crepe hair or is that something else?



gareee said:


> ...I just never could decide how I wanted her to look color wise...


Whatever you decide on will be the right one, bud - who's to say thee nay?

Mark McG.


----------



## weldonmc

*Hey Mark ...I have decided to stand BRF to the side of the bike ...mainly because I'm not sure the frame will support him over the next years without falling apart. The bad part about that is ...he is 99% finished and his arms are straight out like Frankenstein's. I'm pretty sure I am going to reposition them and I don't think it will be that hard to do ...just break 'em off and re-do it. The funny thing about bike and the frame breakage ...this one was already built when I got it and the sissy bar would just not come off ...of all the handling, squeezing, and dropping I've done to it ...it has not broken ...YET!

















The cable hanging down from the handle bars was going to be the front brake cable ...but I broke the disc caliper I had made trying to drill it for the cable. It will also have a throttle cable when complete. Oh ...I still don't know how the front headlight will attach to all of this either.

The hair that I used on Angel Fink was just some white Craft Fur ...I believe I bought at Wal-Mart. I cut (4) piece maybe 5/16" x 5/8" and stuffed them into the slots I had cut around the top of the head and sides of the face(see earlier posts). This was the first time I had added hair to one of my Angel Fink builds and I sure like the new look it gives her. 

...Weldon*


----------



## Tim Nolan

I sold this guy on ebay a few months back. TDnut won him! 








I've got several more of these guys in the works to sell later on....


----------



## Tim Nolan

*Mothers Trouble*

I did this for a contest last year....For some reason I thought it would be funny to have this guy picking his nose, which turned out to be a royal pain in the ass to fill in the gaps after repositioning his arm! 








































Theres plastic flies on guidewire (fine guitar string) buzzing off this guy. Now I use real ones....LOL.


----------



## Tim Nolan

*Fred Flypogger*

I wish they would reissue the other kits from Mouse....


----------



## weldonmc

*FINISHED aNGEL FINK*

*The serpent was painted and pressed onto the pin mounted on the front of the bas. The stir stick and thermometer were finished and placed into the NITRO kettle along with some pulled Halloween spider cobweb used to represent the nitro vapor.































For a re-cap of what was done to the basic kit:

1.) All seams were filed, filled, and sanded smooth.
2.) (4) slots were cut around AF's face for hair.
3.) A new Base cut from 1/8" Masonite.
4.) Plastic blocks glued to heels of both shoes and bottom of kettle for attaching to base with small brass screws.
6.) The stir stick end balls were removed and attached to a 2" longer and straighter, plastic coated wire.
7.) A White enamel primer was used under the Acrylic Craft paints. A lighter shade of color was used to dry-brush the hands and face highlighting the upper area details, then an oil based Walnut stain was applied to everything and wiped away exposing the low area details of the kit.
8.) The serpent is mounted to the base with a pin mounted into the verticle section.
9.) A Matte Varnish was applied to protect the acrylic paint then a High Gloss Clear nail polish was used on the eyes, teeth, inner mouth, lips, and fingernails.
10.) Stretch cobwebing was used to simulate the NITRO vapor bubling up from the kettle.

This was another fun kit to build ...can't wait to start the next one ...Weldon*


----------



## Auroranut

Absolutely fantastic Weldon!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Mate, I wish I could do these things as well as you!
I've been following your progress on your finks both here and at the Clubhouse. I haven't been remarking much, but I'm looking every time someone makes a new post. YOU DA MAN!!!!
Which one's coming next?!?

Chris.


----------



## weldonmc

*Hey Chris ...Thanks for jumpin' in. I'm glad you've been watching and happy you like what you've been seeing. 

Next? I think SCUZ FINK will be next. It's a great little kit and fun to do. Thanks again ...Weldon*


----------



## Auroranut

Cool!! Scuzzfink's the only kit I've missed out on! I had a hard time getting Superfink, but I managed to find him a few months ago at a hot rod show.
I'll be watching your progress with much interest mate.....

Chris.


----------



## weldonmc

*SCUZ FINK Buid-Up*

*Scuz Fink will be finished in a yellow/green with the space suit airbrushed Pearl Silver and cleared with suspended large Silver Flakes. This build-up will start with the first set of photos showing the body halves glued together. You can see the seam that splits the helmet and the (2) lower arms. The helmet seam has been worked on the left side only so you can see the seam after the (2) halves were joined.

















Jewelers files were used to remove the seams and rework the details in the helmet, sleeves, and legs.































After quite a bit of work ...these pieces are set aside for the moment.*


----------



## weldonmc

*The flag pole is really BAD in this kit ...warped like crazy! The flag portion was removed and a small hole drilled to accept the wire inserted into the plastic tubing. The other end is mated to a matching hole drilled in the Dragonfly's head. 

















More to come ...Weldon*


----------



## weldonmc

*SCUZ FINK Update Feb. 4, '09*

*This picture shows some additions and modifications made to the kit. 










1.) The (2) pins that mount the tanks to the back of SF were removed and holes drilled to accept the (2) .100" plastic rods cemented into the reworked holes of the tanks. The pins in the tanks will press tightly into the back requiring no cement.
2.)The two upper hands each had two fingers that were molded together ...they were separated with a saw blade and cleaned up with jewelers files.
3.) The lower left hand has a metal pin inserted into the wrist that will match a piece of tubing inserted into the wrist of the lower left arm allowing it to move and be secure without cementing.
4.) Short pieces of plastic coated metal rod were inserted into the upper hands to better secure them to the arms 
4.) The Ray Gun received a wire ring mounted through the handle to attach "wrist straps".

More to come ...Weldon*


----------



## Duck Fink

THat is good youare doing something with the flag and the hands. That flag does NOT stay in place well by merely glueing it to the hands. It only takes a couple of moves and the flag becomes free. 

I am curious...did you reinforce the jet pack pins because of a possible bash? I could see running some clear rods from the bottom of the jetpack to the base and cover it with some cotton or some of that hair like stuff to make it look like smoke. That is a good idea for a "hovering effect". 

Tim Noland - I would love to see the mouse kits reissued too. I fortunately have all 3 of them.....none finished. I just got a few spare parts for the Speed Shift that I needed. They are truly great kits!


----------



## weldonmc

Hey Scott ...the pins I used went into the holes all the way to the other side of the tank and both had ample amount of glue. I don't think they are going to go anywhere. I went for just Vapor Leak with this one ...stuffing a small amount of stretch cobwebing into the tank exhaust:


----------



## deadmanincfan

PM for you, DF ol' bean...:wave:


----------



## deadmanincfan

...nudder PM, DF...:wave:


----------



## weldonmc

*SCUZ FINK Update Feb. 7, '09*

*In this picture you see the kit antenna at the top. This update shows how anyone can make tapered antennas to replace the straight ones. The next piece down is a piece of 1/16" plastic coated wire that is 2-1/4" long that has had the plastic trimmed away 5/8" from the left side and 1" from the right side leaving 5/8" of the plastic coating. The short piece is a piece of 3/32" plastic tubing that is 5/8" long. Both ends were removed from the kit antenna and drilled to accept the wire. The nib on the bottom of the antenna base was removed and replaced with a sleeve of plastic removed from the 1/16" plastic coated wire. Cement the 3/32" x 5/8" tubing to the wire. The piece is then chucked up to a drill and the plastic is tapered with a file while it is spinning. The new tapered antennas can be bent into any irregular shape and I would recommend bending them around a rod vs using pliers where the plastic is. When finished ...cement both ends and sleeve into place. Open up the holes in the helmet to accept the new antennas. 










More to come ...Weldon*


----------



## weldonmc

*SCUZ FINK - Update Feb. 9, '09*

*SCUZ FINK is ready for primer and paint. The items laying around the base are: a "REMOVE BEFORE FLIGHT" tag and chute pull, a fish skeleton, and the (3) tongues. Lead weight was also cemented to the back edge of the base for better balance.

















More pictures soon ...Weldon*


----------



## Duck Fink

Hey I like the antennas! It gives it an animated look. The vapor trail looks good too.

Got the PM's (not to be confused with PMS), Deadmaninc...THANKS!!!!


----------



## weldonmc

*Hey Scott ... someone told me once the antennas made it looked like a cricket in full body armor ...Ha!*


----------



## Duck Fink

weldonmc said:


> *Hey Scott ... someone told me once the antennas made it looked like a cricket in full body armor ...Ha!*


ahahahahaha ........Yeah you can easily make that comparison!


----------



## weldonmc

*SCUZ FINK - Update Feb. 20, '09*

*SCUZ FINK's Space Suit was airbrushed with a Pearl Silver , overlayed with a Silver Metalic Flake, then top-coated with a catalysed automotive clear. The figure was brush painted with Geco Green acrylic paint. A Yellow was dry brushed over that to high light the upper details in the palstic ...then a Red Mahahogony oil based stain was applied and wipe off to bring up the lower area details. A coat of Clear Satin Polycrylic was brushed on for protection. The wet look on the eyes, teeth, lips, inner mouth, finger and toenails, was achieved by applying a high gloss fingernail polish.































Almost complete ...more to come ...Weldon*


----------



## weldonmc

*Finished SCUZ FINK*

*I have a few pictures of the finished SCUZ FINK. 













































Here is a list of what was done to this kit:

1.)All parts were removed from the sprue and cleaned up with jeweler’s files.

2.) Matching parts were joined together and the seams cleaned up with jeweler’s files. Glazing putty was used where needed to remove all traces of any seam.

3.) Small brass screws were used to attach the figure to the Ding Bat.

4.) Lead weight was attached to the base to counter balance the assembly.

5.) The flag pole was replaced with a longer and straighter plastic coated wire.

6.) Longer, tapered antennas were made from plastic coated wire and plastic tubing.

7.) (3) of the (4) hands were drilled and plastic coated wire inserted for a stronger joint.

8.) The mounting pins for the Jet-Pack were removed, holes drilled and plastic rod inserted …the Jet- Pack is mounted without cement to the back of the suit.

9.)A white enamel primer was used as the base coat.

10.) The “skin” was taped off and an acrylic Pearl Silver was airbrushed on the space suit.

11.) A Clear Metalflake Silver was airbrushed over the Pearl Silver.

12.) A catalyzed automotive Clear was airbrushed for the final top coat.

13.) The tape was removed and these areas were brush painted with an acrylic Geco Green then dry brushed with Yellow to bring out the highlights.

14.) An oil based Mahogany stain was applied to these surfaces and wipe away with cheese cloth highlighting the low area details. A coat of Semi-Gloss Polycrylic was brushed on to protect the paint from rubbing off.

15.) The same procedure was followed on the primered flag and base except an oil base Walnut stain was used.

16.) A chute-pull was made from plastic coated wire to replace the plastic piece and a “REMOVE BEFORE FLIGHT” flag was added. Pulled cobweb material was stuffed into the exhausts of the Jet-Pack to simulate Vapor.

17.) The handles on the Ray Gun were painted with an Ivory color. A hole was drilled and a wire ring made to attach the waxed chord Wrist Straps.

18.) A High Gloss nail polish was used on the eyes, teeth, tongues, inner mouth, lips, finger and toenails.

19.) The antennas, Ray Gun, and Jet-Pack were airbrushed with Alclad Chrome. 

Hope you like him ...I think Superfink will be the next one ...Weldon
*


----------



## Auroranut

Excellent Weldon!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: I'm gonna have to get me one of these!!
I have Superfink so I'm gonna be watching that one to see what info I can glean.....

Chris.


----------



## weldonmc

Thanks for your interest Chris ...I'll try to post allot on Superfink ...he's one of my favorites.


----------



## Auroranut

No mate- thank YOU for posting these masterpieces!! I'll be watching closely.....:woohoo:

Chris.


----------



## Tim Nolan

Weldon, these how-to tips are just great for everyone! You are a master finker! I'm finishing up a Super-Fink right now. I'm nabbing your ideas on the throttles and wiring! Hope thats OK!? I've also got a Fink Destroyer almost done, a few more rat finks, and have started a Scuz. I'm also doing this 60's gumball machine all rat-like. It's basecoated with Planet Green microflake, now I'm going to cover it all in blackline art and then coat it with kandy gold to turn it finky green! I have a slew of mini-finks in plastic prize containers to fill it with! The base is milled aluminum iron cross and support which I will probably stripe. Going slow, but sure!


----------



## weldonmc

Hey Tim ...sounds like you've been a busy guy. I'm glad you like my Hand Held Throttle Control well enough to want to use it yourself ...how else is that skateboard supposed to operate?


----------



## weldonmc

What are you using to put the Black figure andnlettering on thengreen with?


----------



## weldonmc

*FredFink/ RatPogger*

*Anyone ever seen this? I am going to try and do it with an old Rat Fink model in my spare time. I already have the ears, snout, an tail removed and a Beret made.








*


----------



## Tim Nolan

I use AutoAire to do all my handbrushing right now. It's a water-based paint you can use on metal, fiberglass, just about anything! The weird thing is you can shoot over it with automotive grade enamel/clears! I started using it about 5 years ago, and I'm hooked on the quick drying time and huge amount of colors available! Not only are all the bsic colors available, but pearls, flakes, candys as well! I just shot my Scuz Fink in the Lime green pearl, nice color! That green basecoat on the gumball is House of Kolors Planet Green, the automotive grade stuff not the model stuff.....

Hey, if that Fred Flypogger hackjob of your works I gotta' try one! Hmmmm....could that be even more proof that Ed ripped Mouse off? LOL. Maybe you shouldn't do it......:freak:


----------



## weldonmc

*I've used a catalyzed automotive clear over acrylic paints, lexan paints, decals, even colored pencils, without any problems at all.

Rip-off ...shmip-off ...what's the difference. That's a straight copy underneath and the figure was traced over that with only the ears, snout, tail, and R.F. removed ...long hair and chest sketched in ...and it L(.)(.)KS like an EXCELLENT Fred Flypogger likeness/copy to me ...but who cares ...I know I don't! This idea reportedly came from "the MOUSE" to prove his point ...and he did have a good point.*


----------



## weldonmc

*SUPERFINK Feb. 27, '09*

*Superfink is one of my favorite kits. Not only a great kit ...Superfink's arms, feet, tale, tongue, R.F.Hat, lend themself to create super details combining them with other Fink kits.










All the pieces were removed from the sprue ...cleaned up, test fitted, and cemented together. The figure will be mounted to the skateboard with a small brass screw. In the first picture you can see the bottom of the right foot traced onto the top of the skateboard. This was done to help locate the screw, the plastic locating pin, and the plastic tabs cemented inside the foot. A small hole for screw and one for the rod, were drilled from the topside. The foot placed back on the skateboard and holes were drilled up through the bottom into the tabs in the foot. Now the holes in the skateboard can be opened up to the right sizes.










The engine received a plug wire and boot, along with a fuel line, made from small plastic coated wire. The plug boot was a sleeve cut from a larger plastic coated wire and slipped over the smaller one. A gas cap was made from a slice of plastic tubing and slipped over the filler tube.










The hand throttle was made from small plastic tubing, a piece of .100 plastic rod, and wire. The cable is a piece of .035 plastic rod and will mount to the engine on the skateboard. The extension of the leg from the foot up was made from plast tubing and rod. It wiil be slid up the leg to stabilize the figure and add strength at the ankle.

More to come ...Weldon*


----------



## Duck Fink

Oh man...it has been a while since I have been here. Man that Scuz Fink is RIGHT ON TIME! I love the colors you used for the fink himself. I am going to have to get some of that Geco Green and give it a whirl.

Super Fink is a favorite of mine since I am (or at least used to be) a skateboarder. I can't wait to see what he looks like completed!


----------



## gareee

That scuzz fink is just amazing! great job!


----------



## weldonmc

*Thanks Scott and gareee ...SCUZ FINK was fun and I'm glad you like him. It took me a day and most of the night to get him boxed to ship. With the base, SCUZ standing on the unsupported Ding Bat, and the tall flag pole ...it was a bee-actch to figure out how I could get him shipped from TEXAS to LA without something being broke ...scares me to death.*


----------



## weldonmc

*Ready For Paint*

*SCUZ FINK is up and ready for paint.

















The two front teeth were molded together and were seperated with an Exacto saw blade then filed smooth giving SUPERFINK a "Liar's Gap"










The three center toes on both feet were molded together in the kit. They were seperated with a saw blade then filed with jewelers files to make each toe separate from the others.

















The hand held throttle control is attached to the two center fingers with a short piece of 22ga floral wire bent into a u-shape. 
I wanted all the bases to match so they are all made from 1/8" masonite. Two holes were drilled through the base and mated to the bottom of the rear wheels. The skateboard will be mounted to the base with (2) 1/2 x 2 brass screws.
The cape straps were heated with a hair dryer and bent down slightly too.

More to come ...Weldon*


----------



## weldonmc

*SUPERFINK Finished*

*Here are a few pictures of SUPERFINK. This was brush painted with acrylic paints then stained with an oil based Walnut stain. A Matte varnish was used as the top coat to protect the paint from rubbing off. The eyes, teeth, tongue, lips, finger and toenails, received a coat are two of a high gloss nail polish.


















































Hope you like him. Looks like FINK ELIMNATOR will be the next kit ...Weldon*


----------



## RatDaddyBabyGrl

*Rat Daddy*

I'm stalking you!!! I LOVE YOU DADDY AND YOU ARE THE BEST SHIFT KNOB MAKER ON EARTH! XOXO ASHLEE-RAE


----------



## terryr

I turned on the TV the other day, and it was halfway through a program about BigDaddyRoth. Various people were the 'voices' of his cars. Weird but wonderful. The Tv Guide just said 'various programs'.


----------



## Duck Fink

terryr said:


> I turned on the TV the other day, and it was halfway through a program about BigDaddyRoth. Various people were the 'voices' of his cars. Weird but wonderful. The Tv Guide just said 'various programs'.


That is called "Tales of the Rat Fink". John Goodman did the voice of Ed Roth. I like the video. It too thought it was a little quirky the first time I saw it (the voices dubbed over the talking cars) but really enjoyed it overall. 

GREAT JOB on the SuperFink! He looks great! Man Eliminator is going to be a great kit. I can't wait to see what you with the paint on that one. You did my favorite Fink kits FIRST. Surffink is another favorite. I am glad to see that you are posting the whole line-up as you complete them.


----------



## weldonmc

* RATDADDYBABYGRL ...what can I say? ...XXXOOO!










"Tales of the Rat Fink" ...a story about the "Big Daddy" hisself ...really NEAT-O the way Mr. Man did it.

Mr. DUCK FINK ...how are you? I am glad you're diggin' the FINKS. I bought me some of that AVES Magic Sculpt and plan on making an elongated eyeball for the ol' mechanic with it. I plan on doing him along the line of on a Johnny Ace poster ...just wish I had a BIG motor I could use instead of that pukey little car.










I'm knockin' out the E-Z ones first ...and SURFINK will be the next one after FE. ...Thanks Guys! ...Weldon*


----------



## Auroranut

Hi Ashlee-Rae and welcome to Hobbytalk:wave:.
Beautiful job on Superfink Weldon!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:. I'll be checking back as I progress on mine mate!!

Chris.


----------



## Duck Fink

I am doing well over here. I still have some hang time but not quite as much as I did over the past few months. 

I am glad to see that you got your hands on some Aves. I love the stuff. One small hint when using it....if you plan on carving a few little viens in his eyes with a pencil or something keep in mind that it is best to let the stuff set for 30-60 minutes before you start carving little details into it. If you try carving fine details into the surface when fresh/wet it has a tendancy to "cut" the clay leaving a fine trail of unwanted, crumbled clay on both sides of your incision. If you wait a little while to carve the detail then you do not get the unwanted crumbling clay. Instead you get an "indentation" since the clay is a bit more stiff. Try it both ways and you will see what I mean. I am very anxious to see what it looks like when you get it done!


----------



## spawndude

I remember having a collection of RatFink toys. (keychains maybe?) mid 1960's

They were about an inch tall, made of toy soilder type plastic, and came in a huge array of colors. I remember having 7 or 8 different colors and there were more that I wanted. I bought them at Woolsworth, on the endcap right up by the checkout registers, top shelf in a basket.

Where the Fink had his hands together behind his back was a hole. Never did figure out what that was about (unless it was supposed to be the obvious).


----------



## weldonmc

Hey Chris ...Glad you got started on your SUPERFINK. One note for you ...be sure and stand the figure up high when you mount his leg to the foot on the surfboard or he will be mounted too low and the face won't be as visible. If you look at the first assemble pics (primer) and the finished pics you can see what I mean ...my glue didn't set up correctly and he kept falling over more and more everyday. I finally noticed it and I had to redo it after the final pics ...a Royal Pain in the A$%#! ...but I got it fixed and shipped him out today.

Hey Scott ...I extended the eyeball on ol' FINK ELIMINATOR with my Aves MS ...I have been needing this stuff for a long time. I am NO Sculptor by any means but I think I did OK on this little job.


----------



## gareee

damned now I need a fink eliminator model.. anyone know where he can be found cheap?


----------



## hedorah59

Super Fink came out great as usual, Weldon. You are a master at adding hair to these and making it look like it was there all along. 

As far as Fink Eliminator, I look forward to seeing what you do with him. There are models of engines out there, I dunno what scale you would need for this though. If you knew what size you needed you could ask on here if anyone had any spare engines lying around,


----------



## gareee

There are some "fink like" rc cars at Kmart.. 3 different models, each with a oversized monster in them. they've been clearancing them, and they have the exagerated motors in them... one of them might make a nice donor.


----------



## weldonmc

*Fink Eliminator*

I'm having the hardest time keeping up with new posts when the page changes ...I'm so dense!

Spawndude ...they had rings that had a single spike on them for sticking in that hole ...then you had a FINKY Rink to wear.

hedorah59 ...adding hair to Superfink is an easy job ...anything with a hat is easy ...you just glue a wad of it to the hat then slap it down on the head and fix it the way you want it. I'm not sure but maybe one of those 1/16th scale dragster engines would be good for this kit ...I' found my poster by Johnny Ace ...his concept of a motor size is right-on. I'm not sure where to go and ask about an engine but I would be happy to spend a few bucks getting one for the Petersen Automtive Museum display of these kits.

Hey gareee ...they closed all of the K-Marts down around me a couple of years ago ...screwed again.

*FINK ELIMINATOR is a pretty simple kit. The eye will be made longer using Aves Apoxie Sculpt, and a wrench and shop rag added to one of the back pockets. Inspiration for this build comes from a Johnny Ace poster.
























Kinda looks like a Jimmy Durante' nose doesn't it? ...more to come ...Weldon *


----------



## Duck Fink

Oh yeah, Weldon...that is a great job! I can't claim to be much of a sculptor either. I just started using the stuff a few months ago. That little tip about carving into it is about all I can really pass on. I think you did a good job and paint is going to look great on this!


----------



## weldonmc

Scott ...I have filed and sanded it into shape a little more and I think when it gets painted it will be just what I was looking for.


----------



## Duck Fink

gareee said:


> damned now I need a fink eliminator model.. anyone know where he can be found cheap?


That IS a really cool kit. I had to run out and search for one after I saw a few built-ups online years ago. I don't have any of these things but keep your eye on e-bait. They pop up every so often and you can land one for a descent price if you give it a little bit of time.:thumbsup:

Weldon, I am sure that thing is going to look great when you are done. I have not seen anything mediocre out of you. Everything I have seen of yours is something to be admired!


----------



## weldonmc

Ha! ...Thanks Scott ...that's a nice compliment from a Wild Duck-Fink from Skank-Pond, USA. I love doing the things I do, having the opportunity to do it, and I enjoy putting "everything I have" into it when I do ...it keeps me thinking ...I think that's the reason women love me so much too! ...HA!


----------



## weldonmc

*FINK ELIMINATOR Update Mar. 13, '09*

*Fink Eliminator is together, primed, and ready for paint.






































One rear pocket was opened up and a shop-rag added (tissue paper) along with an opened end wrench made from sheet plastic. a thick piece of plastic was added to the bottom of the figure and rear of the car to mount mount these pieces to the 1/8" Masonite base with (3) 1/2 x 2 brass screws.

More to come ...Weldon*


----------



## weldonmc

*FINK ELIMINATOR Update Mar. 14, '09*

*The left arm was left loose so it could be moved out of the way to paint the eye. After the eye was painted the arm was glued in the full swing position. Ivory, Impire Gold, and Rose acrylic paints were used for Fink Eliminator's color. The paint was applied by dipping the brush into the Ivory and Empire Gold ...then mixed on the figure with the brush. The Rose was dry-brushed onto the bottom of both feet and both hands, and a Rose wash was used in the mouth, eye socket, lips and ears. Five more teeth were cut from sheet plastic, filed and put in place to add more detail. All were painted with Ivory, Golden Brown, and high lighted with White. The yellow skin will be highlighted with a variety of colors and a Red Mohagany stain to better match the Johnny Ace picture.










More to come ...Weldon *


----------



## weldonmc

*FINK ELIMINATOR Update Mar. 15, '09*

*The Empire Gold on the figure was drybrushed with a Crimson Red wash then wiped with a Q-Tip while still wet ...highlighting areas by bringing up the Empire Gold color. The jeans were painted with Dutch Blue and White, then White was dry-brushed over that. ELIMINATOR was outlined with Black then the T-shirt was painted White to clean up all of the edges.

















More to come ...Weldon*


----------



## weldonmc

*Fink Eliminator*

*OK ...I have a few pictures for you and here's what I did to the kit:

1.) Removed pieces from the sprue and cleaned everything up for assembly.
2.) Aves Apoxy Sculpt was used to extend and reshape the eye.
3.) Added five extra teeth made from sheet plastic.
4.) Base made from 1/8" Masonite.
5.) A thick plastic plate was used uder the figure and the crushed car to mount the pieces to the base with (3) 1/2 x 2 brass screws.
6.) The "Cherry Bomb" was drilled and a 18 ga. floral wire inserted to mount it to the base.
7.) A large opened end wrench was fabricated from sheet plastic.
8.) One of the back pockets opened up for the wrench and a shop-rag made from tissue paper was inserted.
9.) All seams were filled, filed/sanded, and made ready for painting.
10.) Everything was primed with a white enamel primer to make the colors brighter.
11.) Acrylic water-based Craft paints were used to paint to the figure. Next a dry brush technique was used to bring out the details ...then an oil based Walnut stain was used to bring up the low area details. 
12.) The figure was topcoated wth a Matte Varnish to protect the acrylic paints from rubbing off.
13.) A high gloss clear nail polish was added to the eye, eye-socket, teeth, inner mouth, lip area, and the finger and toe nails.
12.) The car was painted with Boyd's Aluma Coupe Yellow.
13.) Slobber on the tonge is epoxy.


















































Hope you like it ...Surfink is the next one in line ...Weldon*


----------



## gareee

WOW! Awesome job!


----------



## Duck Fink

Beautiful man...beautiful! I love the eye....it turned out GREAT. I never gave yellow and green consideration for hair before. I like that too! Nice glossy teeth and mouth. Man the Petersen Museum HAS to be proud of this stuff.


----------



## weldonmc

Hey garee and Scott ...Glad ya'll like it. The people at the museum have let me know how much they are liking these builds everytime I send them pictures ...and that really makes me feel good too.

Surfink is next ...Weldon!


----------



## Auroranut

Another disgustingly beautiful creation Weldon!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
You're definitely the master of finkery!! I can't wait for Surfink!! He's another one I've got buried in a carton somewhere....
Keep 'em comin'!!!!

Chris.


----------



## weldonmc

Ha! ...Thanks Chris ...get your SURFINK out and let's build 'em together. I'm sure you have some great ideas we can do. I plan on adding some bigger eyes to the crab, some pull-strings on his swim trunks, and a bit of a sunburn to the Fink ...maybe a shark fin to water. Surfink and his surfboard will be screwed to the wave and the wave to a base to match the other bases. That's the plans so far ...Weldon


----------



## weldonmc

Hey ...how about one of those rope/ankle things that keeps your surfboard from washing away ...being deep in the Heart of TEXAS area I don't have a clue what those are called.


----------



## deadmanincfan

PM for you, Ducks...:wave:


----------



## Duck Fink

weldonmc said:


> Hey ...how about one of those rope/ankle things that keeps your surfboard from washing away ...being deep in the Heart of TEXAS area I don't have a clue what those are called.


That would be the "leash". 

Gotcha Deadman!


----------



## weldonmc

Thanks Sdcott ...so they are 6-7 ft. long ...how/where do they attach to the board? ...does the band go around the bicept or the ankle?


----------



## Auroranut

Maybe you could make it into a noose and put it around his neck....

Chris.


----------



## weldonmc

Now there is an idea. How 'bout some of that white sunscreen on his nose?


----------



## Auroranut

Sounds good! One thing I was thinking of doing with mine was taking a shark bite out of the board. Not a sharp pointed bite, but a series of half-moons like you see in cartoons....

Chris.


----------



## weldonmc

I like your "shark bite" idea Chris ...the surfboard is my least favorite thing to do with this kit. I glued mine all up this morning between 4-5:30 am ...I couldn't sleep so I opened up the box and got started.


----------



## '32 Deuce

weldonmc said:


> Now there is an idea. How 'bout some of that white sunscreen on his nose?


Nose ??? Mine didn't even come with a nose just two eyeballs, I was robbed...


----------



## weldonmc

Duh! ...you are so right ...I have been filing and fitting this thing toigether the last coulple of days ...have probably built a dosen of them ...and it didn't even dawn on me that SF doesn't even have a NOSE! ...it's so BAD getting old ...something different everyday.


----------



## Thunder Hawk

I enjoyed building and painting Rat Fink :thumbsup:











Cheers.
GHB:wave:


----------



## weldonmc

Excellent!!!!


----------



## '32 Deuce

weldonmc said:


> Duh! ...you are so right ...I have been filing and fitting this thing toigether the last coulple of days ...have probably built a dosen of them ...and it didn't even dawn on me that SF doesn't even have a NOSE! ...it's so BAD getting old ...something diufferent everyday.


I'm right there with you on the getting old bit and the only reason I realized there wasn't a nose was because I just finished mine up about a week ago and thought that was a great idea until I looked up at SF and realized he didn't have a nose.

I quess I should sort of introduce myself, I hang out on the Diecast board (Johnny Lightning, M2 cars etc.) but am also a modeler of cars (mostly woodies and hot rods) and other select kits. Big Rat Fink, Super Fuzz, Silly Surfers, Deals Wheels fan and always check this forum for the newest tips and tricks and useful information. This thread (after seeing your fine work)actually prompted me to get off my butt and start putting of some of my closet full of kits together again.

I gotta admit I look forward each day to reading this particular thread and seeing the latest updates and other members work, Thanks guys !

A neighbor down in Corpus Christi,
Jessie........:wave:


----------



## weldonmc

Hey Jessie ...nice to meet you. I did a little research on your posts and found a few things I'll be keeping on eye on as well ...never knew people customized Hot Wheels ...neat idea. Thanks for jumping in here too ...Weldon


----------



## '32 Deuce

weldonmc said:


> Hey Jessie ...nice to meet you. I did a little research on your posts and found a few things I'll be keeping on eye on as well ...never knew people customized Hot Wheels ...neat idea. Thanks for jumping in here too ...Weldon


Oh yeah, Hot wheels, Johnny's, Greenlight, You'd be amazed at what some of these guys can do with a 1/64 scale car. Pretty much the same as with 1//24 scale models except quite a bit smaller. Chop, channel, plumb, wire, wheel swaps, engine swaps, custom paint, the works. I actually started out as a modeler many, many moons ago and realized that I already had all the tools and equipment to customize little toy cars so off I went......

Anyway, thanks for the welcome and I'm looking forward to your pics of the progress on SF......we now return this thread back to it's original topic...sorry guys.........
Jessie


----------



## weldonmc

*SURFINK Build*

*Surfink's parts were removed from the sprue, cleaned up with jewelers files, test fit, then cemented together. 

A paper pattern was made and transfered to 1/8" Masonite and the base cut out. Tabs were glued to the underside of the wave for (3) 1/2 x 2 brass screws to attach the base to the wave. The paper pattern was used to mark the tabs and the base for locating the holes for the three screws.










An aluminum plate was cut to fit inside the wave opening. Two small pieces of thick plastic were cut, fitted, and cemented to the inside bottoms of both feet. A hole was drilled through the plate, the surfboaord, and the bottom of the left foot for a 1/2 x 2 brass screw. A hole was drilled into the bottom of the right foot and a matching hole drilled into the surfboard. An 18 ga. wire pin was then inserted securing the figure.










More to come ...Weldon*


----------



## Duck Fink

weldonmc said:


> Thanks Sdcott ...so they are 6-7 ft. long ...how/where do they attach to the board? ...does the band go around the bicept or the ankle?


Sorry for being late on this one! the Leash goes around your ankle. You can look up some surfing pics on the net if you want a good pic. :thumbsup:

It looks like surffink is rolling right along!


----------



## weldonmc

Thanks Scott ...I looked around on the Internet and found some pictures of the leash and a video on how to tie it to the board. I made one out of black waxed cord and some small black jeweler's wire. The waxed cord will allow me to shape it a bit and will last for years. I wound the wire around a larger rod, then ran the cord up through it and back again forming a loop. The wire was flattened making the board's edge protector. I used the same procedure on the other end with a larger rod to form the attatchment for the ankle ...I like it.


----------



## Duck Fink

Hey it's soundin' cool already! Good idea for the leash.


----------



## deadmanincfan

PM for ya, Ducks... :wave:


----------



## weldonmc

*SURFINK Update Mar. 28, '09*

*SURFINK is up and ready for paint. 

Here's what's been done to him since the last post:

1.) All the seams have been filed, filled, and sanded smooth

2.) A leash was made for the surfboard from Black waxed chord and jeweler's wire. The wire was wound around a rod, then the cord ran up through it and back again forming a loop. The wire was flattened making the board's edge protector. I used the same procedure on the other end with a larger rod to form the attachment for the ankle. An 18 ga. wire was formed to make the leash attachment and holes drilled in the board to to locate it. The wire was left long so it can be removed to paint the surfboard ...then re-inserted and clipped off.

3.) The hair was heated with a hair dryer so the tips could be bent down forming it closer to the shape of the head.

4.) A slot was cut in the lower section of the wave to locate a shark fin made from sheet plastic.

5.)The small eyes were removed from the crab, holes drilled, and beaded pin-heads were cemented in place.

Swim trunk draw-strings will be made from wire and attached for more detail. A Rat Fink Hillbilly Crash Helmet will also be added. 






































More to come ...Weldon*


----------



## harmocy

That Thing Rocks Will You Make Me One Please!!!


----------



## weldonmc

*Ha! ...Thanks Harmocy ...one specially built HARMOCY SURFINK coming up ...Weldon*


----------



## weldonmc

I have the wave painted and I added a shark fin to the water under the surfboard. The board has a shark bite taken out of it too. I'll get a couple of pictures tomorrow ...Weldon


----------



## weldonmc

*SURFINK Update April 5, '09*

*I have a few pictures of SURFINK before applying the stain and adding the finishing touches.































The wave is finished. A shark fin was added to the water below the Surfboard and a "bite" taken out of the board too. Larger crab eyes were made from small bead head pins. The colors on the Surfboard were added with PrismaColor Pencils and will be clearcoated with a catalyzed automotive clear. The pin at the back of the board is to attach the board-leash and to hold it while it is being painted ...it will trimmed away after paint and the leash is attached.

SURFINK was painted with acrylic paints. Ivory and Orange were used and mixed right on the model while still wet. Rose was added to the tongue, lips, and nipples. The swim trunks are Apple Green. The draw string is a White wax chord used for stringing beads and will hold up for a long time. *


----------



## harmocy

I was serious about wanting one how much??? I will paint it!!!


----------



## weldonmc

Oops ...I thought you were only kidding. They were last produced in 1990 amd are getting harder to find. Best place to look for one of course would be eBay ...and $30-$35 would be a good price in my opinion Good Luck ...Weldon


----------



## weldonmc

*Finished SURFINK*

* I have a few pictures of the finished SURFINK. Here's what I did:

1.) All pieces were removed from the sprue, cleaned up with jeweler's files, and were assembled with styrene cement.
2.) All seams were filed, filled, sanded, and primed with a white enamel primer prior tp being painted with acrylic craft paints. An oil based walnut stain was applied to the figure and crab then wiped off with a cheesecloth. 
3.) A base was made from 1/8" Masonite. Tabs were made and added to the bottom of the wave and (3) 1/2 x brass screws used to attach the base.
4.) An aluminum plate was made to fill the opening of the wave. 
5.) Thick pieces of plastic were cut and fitted to the inside bottoms of both feet under the ankle. The figure was placed onto the surfboard, then placed over the wave opening. An outlind was drawn around the feet locating all three pieces. Holes were drilled up through the bottoms of the feet under the ankles. into the surfboard, and one through the aluminum plate in the wave opening. A short pin was fitted into the front foot and the surfboard. A 1/2 x 2 brass screw secures the figure, surfboard, and wave mounted from under the wave opening.
6. A shark fin was made from sheet plastic and located under the surfboard .
7.) A Shark Bite was taken out of the surfboard using sprue cutters and nipping the edge of the board between the feet.
8.) A leash was made from jeweler's wire and waxed chord. A hole was drilled in the rear of the board and an 18 ga wire used to make the leash attachment ring.
9.) PrismaColor Pencils were used to add color to the white surfboard. It was then top coated with a catalyzed automotive clear.
10.) The wave was sprayed with Crystal Clear enamel, the figure was top coated with a Matte Varnish. A high gloss clear nail polish was used to coat the eyes, teeth, inner mouth, lips, tongue, finger and toe nails.
11.) The hair piece was heated with a hair dryer then the hair reshaped to fit the top of the head better.
12.) Ball head pins were used to create larger eyes for the crab.
13.) Waxed chord was used to add draw strings to the swim trunks.
14.) The "R.F." hat was made from a craft Witch Hat.




















































Hope you like it. I'll be working on a Johnny Rockets Hamburger Rat Fink for the next few weeks ...Weldon*


----------



## Duck Fink

Oh man...its a beauty dude! Ouch...that sunburn HURTS! And with a signature hat, the surf leash, the string for the shorts....NICE. I knew it would nothing short of cool.

Hey be sure and show us the Hamburger fink! That sounds like a cool one.


----------



## toysoldierman20

I had a lot of that stuff in my younger days and I loved it all! I haven't seen much of it around for a long while other then on Evil-Bay?
Is he still produceing new stuff?


----------



## weldonmc

Hey Scott ...Thanks ...I'm glad you liked him. Thinking up things to add to them, finding ways to do them, and talking with other modelers about their ideas keeps it fun for me.

toysoldierman20 ...I think all the guys my age started outspending our allowances and coke bottle return money on Rat Fink stuff. Ed "Big Daddy" Roth only made (12) of these plastic RF models and that has been it. A couple of other guys made 2 or 3 more a few yearts ago out of resin but they never took off the way the originals did. I think by not having something affordable to kids would be a perfect way to get "NEW" blood into it again ...but everytime someone tries to make something new ...it gets stuck with a "collector" price tag and the kids are kept away again. All of us old guys are starting to die off ...so what then?


----------



## weldonmc

*JOHNNY ROCKETS Rat Fink*

*I managed to get JOHNNY ROCKETS Rat Fink standing up this weekend. 

A built-up Rat Fink kit was used after being stripped and dissasembled. The arms were removed with an Exacto Micro Saw blade and some sprue cutters. The area around the teeth was removed with the saw too and an inner mouth made with Aves Apoxie Sculpt. The front and back pieces were joined with styrene cement. Strips were cut from .020 sheet plastic and cemented over the openings. Bondo will be applied over the strips and sanded down to smooth everything out.










Superfink arms and feet were scavenged from another build and repositioned as shown.

















A hamburger patty was cut from platic foam with scissors, sanded into shape with 80 grit paper, colored with brown and black PrismaColor markers, then sprayed with a Crystal Clear enamel. Two onion rings were made from sheet plastic strips. A slice of cheese was made from sheet plastic then the corners were heated with a hot air gun and bent down to go over the patty. French fries were made from plastic strips.
























Lots more to come ...Weldon*


----------



## deadmanincfan

That's fantastic work, Weldon! Looking forward to more WIP! :thumbsup:


----------



## weldonmc

Thanks James ...I'll post more pics as I make progress. Still thinkin' about the finished display. Using Johnny Rockets colors ...Rat Fink will be finished it Yellows, w/ white hair maybe, a Red jumpsuit, and White "R.F." trimmed in Blue.


----------



## weldonmc

*I have a couple of pictures of the hamburger I have been working on. It's pretty small ...like 2-5/8" diameter and weighs hardly anything.

The bun is made from Styrofoam. A circle was cut out and sanded with a sanding block an 180 grit paper to get the domed shape I wanted. The bottom was cut then sawed a bit thinner for the right look. Elmer’s Glue All was used to liberally coat each piece then toilet tissue was laid down over the glue and pushed in with a damp foam brush. After this was dry, they were painted with an Ivory acrylic craft paint. Next 2 coats of Semi Gloss Polyurethane was brushed over both pieces to kind of level everything out some. Brown, Orange, and Yellow were used to simulate the oven baked bread. 

The patty was cut from a piece of plastic foam that was laying around …then colored with Black and Brown PrismaColor pens, sprayed with Crystal Clear, then a couple coats of the Semi Gloss Polyurethane was brushed on.

The onion rings are strips of .020 plastic, and the cheese was cut from the same sheet, and corners bent down using a hot air gun.

The lettuce was made from a Green napkin. It was torn in some random shapes and laid in a plastic plate …then Elmer’s Glue All was placed on top on a little water used to spread it around as the napkin soaked it up. Each piece was pushed and wrinkled after this to give the paper “lettuce veins”. When it was dry …Ivory and water was brushed on to give it the variation in color.

Pickles aren’t going to be a problem for me …but the tomato slice is “still out to lunch”

















Hope you like my first (and probably the last) Hamburger …lot’s more to come …Weldon*


----------



## Auroranut

Weldon mate!! I love your hamburger!! It looks so real it's making my mouth water!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
You've found a whole new aftermarket niche!!
Fantastic scratching mate!!

Chris.


----------



## weldonmc

*Ha! ...Chris ...I don't think a little styrofoam, a little paper, a couple thin strips of plastic, a little bit of paint, all have many calories either ...and it only weighs .6 oz. 

I figured out my tomato last night. I cut the rolled edge of a red plastic styrofoam plate into a thin strip ...formed a ring with 2 pieces of 26ga wire twisted together then glued the strip to the edge. I will cut the center from the same plate and it will look just right. This has been really fun thinking of ways to do it and what to use and I am real happy the way it is looking too.

Glad you like it Chris ...Weldon*


----------



## Auroranut

It's probably more nutritious than McDonalds.....

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan

Sure, but where's the special sauce?


----------



## deadmanincfan

Here she is in all her glory...thanks again, Ducks...my rendition of Angel Fink...
View attachment 81257


View attachment 81258


View attachment 81259


View attachment 81260
...whatcha think?


----------



## Auroranut

Very cool James!! Nice colours too.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
By the look of her, she's eaten a Weldonburger....

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan

You know her dining habits, Chris?


----------



## Auroranut

Well, you know how it is...
She reminded me of an old ex- girlfriend.... the rest is private..... unless you want to buy the pics....

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan

Depends...how much?


----------



## Auroranut

A dollar per dozen......
The ones with you and angel fink- $10,000 each- your local newspapers have already shown interest......
Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan

Why, those doity...ooh, I oughtta...


----------



## Auroranut

Ok mate, seeing as how I regard you as a good mate-- to you $9950. But only for the next 10 minutes.... I will accept payment in Aurora kits...

Chris.


----------



## weldonmc

Too funny ...Nice one James ...Thanks for postin' her!


----------



## deadmanincfan

Thanks, Weldon!


----------



## Duck Fink

Oh man...that is a cool Angel Fink, Deadmaninc! I love the pink and purples....it gives the feel of the nitro glowing....great job on that! I am late seeing this one. I have been busy with work and have not had the chance to make it over here much lately. I have some catching up to do!


----------



## weldonmc

*Well ...I made the tomato out of a red plastic/foam paper plate ...and I am happy with the way it came out. The "bite" was taken out of the burger with an X-acto saw blade and sprue cutters. A brass tube was pushed up through the burger and a plastic coated wire rod was attached to the hand to slip the burger over. Pickles were made from Aves Apoxy Sculpt. I may stick the pickles in the left hand as in ..."hold the pickles." 
The Teal Green and White floor color came from Johnny Rocket's website.

















Almost ready for paint! ...more to come ...Weldon*


----------



## Duck Fink

OH NO freakin way, dude! Very cool! So what is the rest of the burger made out of?


----------



## weldonmc

Hey Ducky ...the bun was made from Styrofoam ...cut and sanded into shape. Elmer's Glue-All was put on heavily then toilet tissue was lain over that and pressed with a damp foam brush. The lettuce is a green napkin that I tore into small pieces. The pieces were then lain into a plate, treated to a water glue mixture, then the edges were pushed up to get the "veins" and set until dry. The onion and cheese slice are strips of sheet plastic. The meat patty was a piece of plastic/styrofoam packing material like comes with electronic equipment. It was sliced, sanded into shape, then colored with Black and Brown markers. The other pieces were painted with acrylic paints. Everything was top coated witha few coats of an Acrylic Satin Polyurethane. I saved a few meat pieces and lettuce from the "bite" that will hang appropriately from RF's teeth when finished. Glad you liked it ...Weldon


----------



## weldonmc

*I was able to do a little work on the next model ...Mr. Gasser. It was the first of the 12 Roth/Revell Monster models. 






































Here's a list of what's been done so far:

1.) All parts were removed from the sprue, cleaned up with jeweler's files and test fit. The pieces were then glued together and the seams worked down with files.
2.) The firewall was cut and the engine moved back.
3.) The single pulley and belt blob was cut off the front of the engine and another pulley made from 3 different size tubes. A thin plastic strip was used for the fan belt. 
4.) A distributor was made from plastic tubing and plastic coated wire. 8 holes were drilled in the cap for plug wires. 
5.) Plug wires are short pieces of telephone wire. 
6.) The drivers hand was closed off at the thumb and index finger. That plate was removed, the hand opened up, the steering wheel added along with the fingers completed. 
6.) The steering column and shifter arm were replaced with plastic coated wire. 
7.) Larger axle tubes were made from plastic and aluminum tubing. 
8.) A tongue was made from Aves Apoxy Sculpt for the blower scoop.
9.) Rocker moldings were made from plastic angle.

Color Plans for this Mr. Gasser are a House of Color "Dreamsicle", Alclad Chrome for the shiny stuff, flesh tone figure, orange hair, and of course widewhites.

Hope you like it ...more to come ....Weldon*


----------



## hedorah59

The tongue in the blower is pure gold! Looking forward to seeing this one evolve


----------



## deadmanincfan

Seriously sweet, Weldon! :thumbsup:


----------



## weldonmc

*JohnnyRocket's Rat Fink got a little color and thought you may want to see it ...but still has a ways to go yet. He's going to have the title "HOLD THE PICKELS" 










More to come ...Weldon*


----------



## Auroranut

That has to be the coolest fink conversion EVER!!! Absolutely superb Weldon!!! I hope your client appreciates you mate!

Chris.


----------



## weldonmc

Thanks Chris ...glad you like it. Ha! ...I'm happy with the responses he sends every time he receives one of them ...he seems to be a pretty good guy.


----------



## weldonmc

*I have a few pictures of the completed Johnny Rocket’s Rat Fink project. It’s taken quite a few hours to get here …but I’m happy with it and I hope you like it …Weldon





















































Here’s a re-cap of everything that was done to it:

1.) A built-up Rat Fink kit was used after being stripped and disassembled. The arms were removed with an x-acto Micro Saw blade and some sprue cutters.

2.) The area around the teeth was removed with the saw too and an inner mouth made with Aves Apoxie Sculpt.

3.) The front and back pieces were joined with styrene cement and plastic strips were cut from .020 sheet plastic and cemented over the openings. Bondo was then mixed and applied over the strips and sanded down to smooth everything out.

4.) Arms and feet were scavenged from a built-up Superfink and repositioned as shown.

5.) A hamburger patty was cut from plastic foam with scissors, sanded into shape with 80 grit paper, colored with brown and black PrismaColor markers, then sprayed with a Crystal Clear enamel. Later a coat of a Satin Polycrylic Urethane was applied for the correct sheen.

6.) Two onion rings were made from sheet plastic strips. The slice of cheese was made from sheet plastic then the corners were heated with a hot air gun and bent down to go over the patty. Pickles were made from Aves Apoxy Sculpt.

7.) The bun was made from Styrofoam. A circle was cut out and sanded with a sanding block an 180 grit paper to get the domed shape I wanted. The bottom was cut then sawed a bit thinner for the right look. Elmer’s Glue All was used to liberally coat each piece then toilet tissue was laid down over the glue and pushed in with a damp foam brush. After this was dry, they were painted with an Ivory acrylic craft paint. Next 2 coats of Semi Gloss Polycrylic Urethane was brushed over both pieces to kind of level everything out some. Brown, Orange, and Yellow were used to simulate the oven baked bread. 

8.) The lettuce was made from a Green napkin. It was torn in some random shapes and laid in a plastic plate …then Elmer’s Glue-All was placed on top and a little water used to spread it around as the napkin soaked it up. Each piece was pushed and wrinkled after this to give the paper “lettuce veins”. When it was dry …Ivory and water was brushed on to give it the variation in color.

9.) The tomato was made from the rolled edge of a red plastic Styrofoam plate into a thin strip ...formed a ring with 2 pieces of 26ga wire twisted together then glued the strip to the edge. The center was made from the same plate. 

10.) The "bite" was taken out of the burger with an X-acto saw blade and sprue cutters. A brass tube was pushed up through the burger and a plastic coated wire rod was attached to the hand to slip the burger over.

11.) The RF was painted with an Empire Gold acrylic paint, then Ivory was added and dry-brushed over that. Rose was used on the gums, lips, ears, and a few other areas as a highlight color. An oil based walnut stain was applied next and wiped off to highlight the low area details. Everything thing received a couple coats of a Matte Varnish. The ”R.F.” letters were then outlined with a Metallic Blue.

12.) The ever present tail bandage was cut from a bandana and stained “nasty”.

13.) The black and silver craft fur was stuff in between the ears and the opening left in the top of his head after removing the molded hair with a saw blade.

14.) The base was made from 1/8” Masonite. The figure is attached to it with two #2 x ½ brass screws.*


----------



## deadmanincfan

Groovy, Weldon! :thumbsup: Can't wait to see what's next!


----------



## weldonmc

Thanks James ...Mr. Gasser is ready for paint.


----------



## gareee

Just....WOW!


----------



## '32 Deuce

Okay guys, bear with me a little here, new camera, new to photobucket, and first time posting pic's, so if everything doesn't come out quite right I apologize right up front......

I really hate to post these pic's right after Weldon's fantastic "Hold the Pickles" fink but I quess I gotta start somewhere......

This is a traditional fink I finished up about a week ago. I added some warts and carved in some hair here and there. I also added some home made drippy drool and a fly on his tail instead of the usual rag/bandage. I liked the look of the fly that comes in the Super Fuzz kit so I made one out of magic sculp to sit on his tail. So, whattaya think guys ???


----------



## '32 Deuce

While I'm at it, here's Surf Fink, pretty much right out of the box, I did add a custom hand carved tiki head necklace to finish him off along with more drippy drool....any and all comments welcome, good or bad.....:wave:

















































Okay, so how do I get the pic's to load down in columns not all the way across the page............I think I got it ?


----------



## weldonmc

Hey Garee ...Ha! ...glad you like my "Hold The Pickles" FINK. 

'32Deuce ...man I LIKE what you did with both of your kits. Your Rat Fink is just GREAT! ...just the right amount of added hair slots and SUPER extra warts! ...your MOUSE Fly adds to the whole look of your kit. The TIKI Head necklace is a great touch also and I hope to borrow that idea from you one of these days. OK ...the Drools is Cool too! ...would you tell me how you did them? I use 5 minute epoxy and fishing line to "try" and do that.

I'm not sure how the pictures managed to stay in one line. I use PhotoBucket too and when I add the image links I always put one space between the links ...kinda like this: 

















I really don't see how this will do it for you but you might try editing your post that way and see. Also ...my image sizes are all 350(tall) x some size wide and 72 DPI.

GOOD JOB! ...Weldon


----------



## '32 Deuce

Thanks for the comments Weldon,coming from you that means a lot.

When I get a little time I will try to play with the photos, I'd been on the computer for about 4 hours straight and was getting weary trying to read and understand all the ends and outs and do's and don't with photobucket and posting pic's and all. After I got away from it for a while I came up with some ideas. When I created the post the pic's were one on top of the other like I wanted but when previewed they stretched out a mile long and I was just glad they showed up at all at the time. I'll work on it....

Aaaahhh, the drippy drool.....it's actually hot melt glue. I stumbled upon this quite by accident. I often use hot melt on diecast cars and some models to glue pieces on the end of a dowel to use as a stand to paint them. I set the glue gun down one time and by the time I got back to it it had dripped onto the table and cooled and formed a perfect little tear drop shaped drool.

The trick is to "catch" the hot drip so it doesn't hit any surface and flatten out on whatever side it happens to make contact on. Here's what I came up with..I use a pretty good sized Thermogrip glue gun (Model 207), the ones that use the 4 inch .420 diameter glue sticks. The trick is to let it warm up pretty good next to a sink or bucket or whatever of cool water. You keep pressing the trigger until you get a nice little glob on the end and then face it down towards the sink or bucket and let gravity take over. You stop pressing so no more glue comes out and the heat in the barrel of the gun will still heat the tail of the glob and eventually (sometimes 30 or 40 seconds) the glob/drip will begin to fall/drip in a perfect teardrop shape with a nicely shaped little tail. Let it drip directly into the cool water and cool for a minute or so and pull it out. With a little experimentation you will get the hang of the size of the drip and the thickness of the tail. The tail comes off the "drip" with varying thicknesses down to nothing. Just leave enough of the thickest part of the tail to be strong enough to support the weight of the "drip" when you glue it on. I then just use elmer's white glue (dries clear and slightly shiny)to glue it inside the mouth and when it dries it matches the drool perfectly. Works great, as you can see in the pictures it's just the right shape and it comes out transparent and actually really shiny/wet, the sheen doesn't really show up in the pic's but it is really "wet" looking when done. Even as thin as the tails look they are actually pretty strong and take a lot more effort than you would think to break them off.

Hope this idea is useful to some of you who might be in the need of making your own "drool" for one reason or another.......

Jessie


----------



## hedorah59

I can't see the pics - That is not suprising as I am at work and I can't see a lot of pics here 

I will check them out when I get home for sure


----------



## weldonmc

Nope ...they dissapeared this morning Jessie. Photobucket is funny ...if you move a picture to another folder the link to them changes too. I sure hope you get them back on I wasn't through L*(.)(.)*KING yet!


----------



## '32 Deuce

weldonmc said:


> Nope ...they dissapeared this morning Jessie. Photobucket is funny ...if you move a picture to another folder the link to them changes too. I sure hope you get them back on I wasn't through L*(.)(.)*KING yet!


That's exactly what happened Weldon, after I posted them and fixed them on HT I later went back and re-arranged them in photobucket, Thanks for the heads up and I'll get right on it felllas......:wave:


----------



## hedorah59

It worked, '32 Deuce! I can see them just fine. :woohoo:

Now I am drooling just like your Finks cause they look so cool! Beautifully done, I especially like the fly on RFs tail. Thanks for sharing!

You guys are showing such amazing looking Finks it is inspiring! I am going to make a trip up into the rafters and pull my Fink and Weird-Oh kits out - Maybe I will actually build one! :freak:


----------



## deadmanincfan

'32 Deuce, those are GROOVY!!! I'm diggin' 'em!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## buzzconroy

32 DeuceThats the nicest Surf Fink I have seen so far, very clean work, all the colors blend in beautifully, very subtle,I am a big fan of subtle painting.

Randy


----------



## '32 Deuce

Thanks for all the nice comments guys, I wish I could have gotten more of the actual colors to come out more clearly (sorry,new camera, bad lighting) but where the body looks a sort of monotone brown there is actually a lot of orange and yellow overtones to it. Also the wave looks dirty in places where it is actually snow white and the wave itself (blue parts) have lots of thalo blue and thalo green overtones running through out it, but then again, they didn't show up either. But what the hea, you didn't say it sucked so I'm happy........:tongue:

Jessie


----------



## Duck Fink

32 deuce......that is a fantastic job you did. I love the custom touch and the paint scheme is TOPS! And the Rat fink is lookin' mighty cool too.

Weldon....HOLY COW, MAN! You outdid yourself on the pickle fink, dude. Today is the first time I have seen it. That is one to be proud of.


----------



## Tim Nolan

Man, you guys are cranking out some really great stuff! Weldon, well, you da' man on these finkies! 32' duece, damned nice work too. (I'm guessing you have a duece? My tag on mine reads "CHOPD32"-my daily driver...) 

Here's a couple I've pretty much finished, other than making some custom bases for them when I get time....
















































Mucho thanks to Weldon for the hair styling tricks! LOL!








Speaking of flies....It's amazing what you can do with a real one and some Future floor wax!  The annoying lil' shit became a permanent resident on my big resin cast Rat Fink from Tornado Design.


----------



## Tim Nolan

Couple more shots.....


----------



## back2thewoods

*rat finks*

you guys wanna check out some cool finks? go to the clubhouse and look at the r.f's that weldon mc dowell is doing for the peterson museum, fantastic!! ive got a line on some boss fink resins if anybody needs one


----------



## jxwright

For the Ozzie that was looking for Scuz Fink:

http://store.houseofhobbies.com/reedroscfi.html


----------



## weldonmc

*I have been working on Mr. Gasser the last few weeks and I have had lots of problems to learn from this time around. 





















































Here's an updated list of what was done:

1.) All parts were removed from the sprue, cleaned up with jeweler's files and test fit. The pieces were then glued together and the seams worked down with files.
2.) The firewall was cut and the engine moved back.
3.) The single pulley and belt blob was cut off the front of the engine and another pulley made from 3 different size tubes. A thin plastic strip was used for the fan belt. 
4.) A distributor was made from plastic tubing and plastic coated wire. 8 holes were drilled in the cap for plug wires. 
5.) Plug wires are short pieces of telephone wire and boots were made from larger insulation. 
6.) The drivers hand was closed off at the thumb and index finger. That plate was removed, the hand opened up, the steering wheel added along with the fingers completed. 
6.) The steering column and shifter arm were replaced with plastic coated wire. 
7.) Larger axle tubes were made from plastic and aluminum tubing. 
8.) A tongue was made from Aves Apoxy Sculpt for the blower scoop.
9.) Rocker moldings were made from plastic angle.
10.) Everything was primed with a White enamel primer to allow for the colors to be thier brightest.
11.) All the shinny parts were painted with Alclad Chrome.
12.) The '57 Chevy was airbrushed with House of Kolor "Dreamsicle" then a catalyzed automotive clear was applied.
13.) Mr. Gasser was painted with acrylic craft paints then stained with and oil based stain. A Matte Varnished was used to protect the acrylic paint.
14.) The orange hair is used for fly fishing lures and purchased from J. Stockard Fly Fishing.
15.) The base is 1/8" masonite and the model is attached with 1/2 x 2 brass screws.

I'm glad this one is finished ...Mother's Worry is almost ready for paint.*


----------



## Duck Fink

You have another nice one there! So I ain't gonna ask exactly what the problems were. It sounds like that might be better left unsaid. I like the tongue! I think this is just as cool as your others.


----------



## weldonmc

PROBLEMS!!? ...I have been painting things for 50+ years and have never had a problem with "fisheyes" or pin holes ...caused from oils or silicone ...handling the part with your hands will do it. I sanded the 1st '57 trying to correct the problem ...sanded through the color so I reshot the color and the clear ... did the same thing. I thinned the clear with some HOT lacquer thinner and piled it on and it helped. I broke one of the front struts ...repaired it twice ...THEN ...since I have no feeling in my fingers ...I managed to get glue all over the paint trying to attach the rear bumper ...so I prepared the 2nd '57 ...shot it ...and it did the same thing again with the clear ...so I filled an almost empty cup of catalyzed clear with the HOT lacquer thinner and shot it until I saw ripples in the clear coat and stopped. The clear leveled out and looked good. As it dried a few tiny spots came back ...but I can live with. Broke two wheels pushing the axles in and had to paint 2 more wheels. NOW it's finished and I'm glad!


----------



## Duck Fink

Nothing like doing things a few times, eh?! I am not a fan of having to re-do work either. I would have been frustrated and shelved it for a while.


----------



## weldonmc

* Hey Duck ...I worked on this Mother's Worry while I was fighting through my frustrations with Mr. Gasser:































This is the list of additional things completed so far:

1.) Tonneau cover was made from sheet plastic. Glazing putty was used to fill the seam then a White enamel primer was sprayed on. A ScotchBrite pad was used on the wet primer to give the cover a vinyl texture. (13) holes were drilled into the lower edge for snaps. The heads on a few pins will be trimmed off to simulate snaps. Once the '23 T body is painted the cover will be placed back on and the body drilled to match. The pin heads will be insert completing the look. 
2.) Alclad Chrome was airbrushed to simulate chrome.
3.) Aluminum tubing was used for carb intake stacks.
4.) The Steering column and shifter arm were made from plastic coated wire.
5.) The shifter knob is a small dice that was made in the 50's.
6.) The gas cap and filler tube was made from plastic tubing. The gas tank is pinned to both sides of the rear frame.
7.) The rear frame rails were boxed using sheet plastic.
8.) A plastic tube was slipped inside aluminum tubing for the center section of the axle. Aluminum tubing was also used on the outer ends of the axle.

Everything is pretty much just stuck on and ready to be taken apart for paint.

More coming! ...Weldon*


----------



## Duck Fink

Very cool....nicely added touches as always! I like the white hair. Makes him look like a mad scientist. A pair of crazy nerd glasses would look good on him. Glad to see you had something going on the side when the gasser started giving you problems.


----------



## weldonmc

*I have't posted anything in a week or so and I have a few shots of myprogress on Mother's Worry. 






































The '23 T color is Testors Paints by Boyd "Sunburst". The tonneau cover will be put in place and matching holes drilled through the bucket and trimmed pins pushed in to simulate snaps. A distributor, plug wires, and boots will be added to the engine. The grill and headlights will be airbrushed chrome. The figure got a goatee, a cracked leather cap, and a woven waxed chord bracelet to conceal the seam at his wrist ...the hand still turns. It will get the eyes painted and clear coated too. Both the car and figure will be attached to the base with #2 brass screws.

Finished pics and a re-cap in a couple of days ....Weldon*


----------



## gareee

VERY cool! The car looks rather plain though compared with your other masterpieces.

Maybe add some flame decals to the side of the car?


----------



## weldonmc

*Hey gareee ...Thanks. I had some decals from a Monogram '39 Chevy Delivery but they disentagrated on me in the water. I had another set that I coated with clear lacquer and thet broke apart too. I was going for this look:










...so I guess no flames this time around.*


----------



## gareee

Coises.. foiled again!


----------



## weldonmc

* Mother's Worry is finished and I have a few finished pictures and a re-cap of everything for you.

This is the list of additional things done to the kit:

1.) Tonneau cover was made from sheet plastic. Holes were drilled and pin heads were inserted to simulate snaps.
2.) Alclad Chrome was airbrushed to simulate chrome.
3.) Aluminum tubing was used for carb intake stacks.
4.) The Steering column and shifter arm were made from plastic coated wire.
5.) The shifter knob is a small dice from the 1950's.
6.) The gas cap and filler tube was made from plastic tubing. The gas tank is pinned to both sides of the rear frame.
7.) The rear frame rails were boxed using sheet plastic.
8.) A plastic tube was slipped inside aluminum tubing for the center section of the axle. Aluminum tubing was also used on the outer ends of the axle.
9.) A small slot was cut under the lower lip and a small piece of fur stuffed in for the goatee. The hair piece was glued to the underside of the cap. 
10.) A distributor was made from plastic tubing and plug wires made from telephone wire.
11.) The figure was painted with blended King's Gold, Ivory, and Rose acrylic craft paints ...then the high spots of the plastic dry brushed with a lighter shade. An oil based walnut stain was applied then wiped off highlighting the lower are details.
12.) A high gloss clear nail polish was used on the the eyes, teeth, lips, tongue, finger and toenails.
13.) Testors Paints by Boyd "Sunburst" was airbrushed onto the '23 T then top coated with a catalyzed automotive clear.
14.) The engine was attached with two 1/2 x 2 brass screws. 
15.) The figure and T-bucket are secured to the 1/8" Masonite base with 1/2 x 2 Brass screws.
16.) A woven bracelet was made from waxed chord to conceal the seam at his wrist ...the hand still turns.
17.) The cracked leather effect for the cap was achieved by first painting it with a light brown paint, then a coat of crackle paint, then painted with black. 













































Hope you like it! Looks like DRAGNUT is the next one ...Weldon *


----------



## hedorah59

Excellent work, Weldon! I love that close-up pic  Your attention to the details is very inspirational, I really have to dig my kits out and get building!


----------



## weldonmc

Thanks Kirk ...I'm looking forward to seeing your Finks one of these days.


----------



## gareee

I need to do some more as well. I also however have some of the dave deal reissues, as well as some of the other fun 60's cars, and they need love as well.


----------



## weldonmc

*Hey gareee ...I've always liked Brother Dave's models as well as his art. This is a picture I airbrushed in my garage in 1981 ...the original picture I used was from a magazine and is in the upper left hand corner of the first picture. Being this large gave different illusions of the direction the car was moving. The 2nd picture was taken a few feet behind where I am standing and makes the car appear as it is coming down the wall (thus the larger left front wheel). If you stood directly in font of the grill it made the car look like it was coming staight out of the wall to you. This was my 2nd attempt at using an airbrush and was pretty happy with it. I moved from that house 9 years ago and my EX has since painted over it ...oh well.*


----------



## Duck Fink

Man it looks great dude! The little mods you make are worth effort. It really makes 'em pop. So which one is next? How many more do you have left to do? Are you doing a Boss Fink?


----------



## weldonmc

Hey Duck ...Thank you Sir and happy you like him. Mother's Worry was number 8 and I have 4 more to do for them. DragNut is the current project and I am building 2 at the same time ...I should have a couple of non-painted pictures by Sunday. Yep ...a Boss Fink is coming too.


----------



## weldonmc

*DragNut will be the 9th build in the series of 12 for the Petersen Automotive Museum. I am going to try and finish one of these figures like a painting from artist Keith Ciaramello ...so I am building two and let P.A.M. take their pick. 

Here's a list of alterations made so far:

1.) Larger rear wheels were added which made changing the rear hangers to accept the larger axles.
2.) The short air intakes on the engine manifold were removed and larger aluminum stacks were added.
3.) A distributor was fabricated from plastic rod, plastic coated wire, and aluminum tubing. Holes were drilled to accept plug wires.
4.) Roll bars were made from plastic tubing and plastic coated wire (as a filler for the tubing).
5.) The chrome pieces were airbrushed with Chrome SPAZTIX airbrush paint ...I like it alot!






































More on the way ...Weldon*


----------



## gareee

Very nice airbrushing! I have one, but don't use it near as much as I'd like to.


----------



## bigdaddydejay

I`ve got all "Big Daddy`s" stuff from the 60`s except a Boss Fink. I`ve been a fan ever since I first saw his work. I drew so much of his stuff in High School I earned the nickname "Bigdaddy" by close friends. Now weighing 340 pounds it fits !!
bigdaddydejay


----------



## weldonmc

Ol' "Big Daddy" DJ ...wazzup Doc? You still collecting this crap too? ...ha. Weldon


----------



## weldonmc

*Looks like this thread is dryin up pretty fast.

Both of these builds are Roth/Revell DRAGNUT kits. I have been wanting to try to recreate a DragNut painting done by Keith Ciaramello for a few years now and I wasn't sure if I could do his artestry justice so I built two ...The Petersen Automotive Museum in LA will get their choice of either for their Roth collection. The first DragNut is pictured in this post. The second DragNut is pictured in the next post below.

Here's the list of everything I added to and/or changed on these kits:

The Bantam bodied car received a roll bar, parachute, parachute chord sleeve, rip chord, "REMOVE BEFORE FLIGHT" flag, shifter with a pewter or a ceramic skull shifter knob, taller aluminum velocity stacks (insides painted red), distributor, plug wires w/ boots on both ends, larger rear tires, axle, and axle tube, lowered front suspension, wide whitewalls front and rear, airbrushed body w/ a catalyzed automotive clear topcoat, Chrome parts airbrushed with Spaztix Chrome. Rear wheels were mounted to the base with two 2x1/2 brass screws.A thick plastic strip was attached to the bottom of the engine allowing it to be mounted to the engine bay with two 2x3/8 brass screws.

The DragNut figure was assembled, seams filed away with jewelers files, then sprayed with a white enamel primer. Acrylic craft paints were used for color, the helmet was airbrushed w/ a catalyzed automotive clear topcoat. Thin slots were cut into the head front and back just under the bottom edge of the helmet and below the chin to allow strips of craft fur to be pushed through. The helmet is attached with Velcro buttons. The helmet straps were drilled and painted with a "crackle" paint. Thick plastic plates were installed in the bottom of the shoes allowing the figure to be mounted to the base with two 2x1/2 brass screws.

The base is 1/8" masonite made to match the 8 other kit bases. The little Rat Fink has a small hole drilled through the bottom of one foot up through that leg and he slips over a piece of plastic coated wire.













































Hope you like them ...Weldon*


----------



## weldonmc

*DragNut number 2 of 2 pictures:













































*


----------



## hedorah59

Everytime I see one of your builds I can't get over how cool that hair looks (The whole thing looks great, but the hair really takes it to the next level :thumbsup. I think I like the first one the most, no real reson why other than if I had to choose I'd take that one . Some more GREAT looking build-ups, Weldon!


----------



## weldonmc

I'm glad you like them ...I used a different technique to put the hair on these two this time around. I liked the way the goatee came out on Mother's Worry by cutting a thin slot and stuffing in larger size tuft of hair. I did the nsame thing on these two also. I thought why not do the top the same way ...and I think I will probably do them this way from now on ...Weldon


----------



## deadmanincfan

Beautiful work, Weldon! I love the hair you add to the Finks! :thumbsup:


----------



## RFluhr

Yep I'm a big Fink fan also, I wish I still had a fink I did several years ago, it was the one with the mini bike. I left out the bike and sculpted a dead Micky Mouse and had the rat holding him by the tail. 
Great work Weldon. :thumbsup:


----------



## weldonmc

Thanks James ...I'm always looking for hair to use when I visit craft stores. I have found the best selection from Fly Tying suppliers like J Stockard. Here's a link to their website ...tons of stuff to look at:

http://www.jsflyfishing.com/cgi-bin/category/49000


----------



## Marko

Another way out kit! Very cool. I admire the depth of the light colored shirt. Always a challege for me to get some depth out of white or pale clothes. Very nice!!


----------



## Duck Fink

Man don't let the thread dry up yet...there are still a few more Finks for you to crank out, Weldon! Say this is one of the longer threads I have seen on here. 

More great work my friend! Keep posting!


----------



## weldonmc

Hey Duck ...I'm doin' my best to keep the heart beat tickin' on this thread. The Petersen took both of the DragNuts. I'm going to do another stretched springer front for the bike on Brother Rat Fink and I'm having a really slow start getting anything accomplished on it. Weldon


----------



## RFluhr

It sure is hard to get your hands on those kits now, they have some on ebay but the are going for more than I can afford.


----------



## weldonmc

Hey RFLuhr ...eBay is definately the best place to pick them up ...but the prices can be a bit much sometimes. I look for the not so well done built-ups. I have had good luck getting them and cleaning them up and re-doing them. I believe the one that you mentioned earlier is "Brother Rat Fink on a Bike" a really rare one these days ...and my current project.


----------



## RFluhr

weldonmc said:


> Hey RFLuhr ...eBay is definately the best place to pick them up ...but the prices can be a bit much sometimes. I look for the not so well done built-ups. I have had good luck getting them and cleaning them up and re-doing them. I believe the one that you mentioned earlier is "Brother Rat Fink on a Bike" a really rare one these days ...and my current project.



I saw a collection of partial buildups on ebay last week I should have bid on them. I'm bidding on a Mr. Gasser now I hope I get it, I want to try some of your techniques I love the way they look especially the hair.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mark McGovern

Been a while since I looked in on this thread, and it looks to me like your work in improving, weldon. It always seemed inevitable that the Finks and Weird-Ohs should be painted with really unnatural flesh colors - greens, grays, purples, and such like. But your use of relatively normal skin tones on Mr. Gasser is very unsettling, that is to say, way cool!

Mark McG.


----------



## weldonmc

Hey Marko ...I like the way the white suit came out myself. It was painted 3 times before I decided to just leave it white. It seems to make the color of the Bantam roadster a bit brighter too.

Hey Mark McG ...thanks for stopping by again. I was trying to get a different color with the last DragNut with a Pumklin Orange and I dry brushed it with Ivory. When I stained it it went to the flesh color you see but it is different than the other kits of similar color in this group. There are only 3 more to finish ...please drop in again ...Weldon


----------



## RFluhr

Hey Weldon
I need some advice, it looks like I may be able to get my hands on a Mr. Gasser. The problem is it was built buy a kid that used way to much glue. How do you take built ups apart and get rid of the old glue?
Thanks
RFluhr


----------



## weldonmc

Hey RFluhr ...Since most build-ups are painted ...I have always used Easy-Off Oven Cleaner to remove paint from painted built-up kits. I don't know if that is what helps remove the glue or not but I have always been able to stick the point of a razor knife into the seam and pry the pieces apart. Same thing with the glue ...stick the point under the glue and flick it off. I have always use jewelers files to clean up seams anyway and this seems to work well with the glue too. Goodluck and I'm happy to help you anyway I can ...Weldon


----------



## RFluhr

Hi Weldon
Thanks for the tips...looks like I'm going to get a chance to use them I won the e-bay auction on the Mr. Gasser I told you about. I will post some pictures when I get started on it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Syn

Hey Weldon,

I didn't forget - I'm still gonna post my pics of the Tornado Designs Fink I just wrapped up. After the IPMS show I decided there were a few little things I didn't like so I'm maiking a few tweaks. Then I'll post the pics.

Syn


----------



## weldonmc

Hey RFluhr ...I know there are other products to soak build-ups in for cleaning them up ...but EZ Off has always worked for me and there always seems to be some of it in the kitchen. Be sure to were rubber gloves (you'll be glad you did). I like the to spray the crap out the model, place it in a Ziplock bag and let it set overnight. An old tooth brush helps removal after it sets overnight. If the plastic shifter arm breaks or is missing, a new one can be made from 1/16" plastic coated wire ...or I have several of them if you need one. Can't wait to see him ...Weldon


----------



## weldonmc

I messed this post up


----------



## weldonmc

Ah ...Dr. Syn ...how did the Show go? I bet your BIG ol' Rat Fink attracted a whole bunch of attention too ...can't wait to see him ...Weldon


----------



## RFluhr

Hi Weldon I guess I should have told you that the kid that built the Mr. Gasser I bought didn't paint it, he just gloped glue all over it. I will post some pictures when it comes in the mail. I've always wanted to build one and make it look closer to Big Daddy's original drawing.

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y130/RFluhr/MrGasserArt2.jpg


----------



## weldonmc

Hey RFluhr ...Well when he gets in try prying it apart and flicking the glue off ...maybe you won't even need to EZ-Off it. How about this one?


----------



## RFluhr

Yep thats the one...he looks like he is sitting on the trunk lid. I haven't decided if I'm going to put a windshield and roof on the 57 chevy that he is in or dig up another car. I want to do a more detailed engine and drive train also. I will keep you posted.


----------



## weldonmc

Sounds like some good ideas. I've seen one of these in a larger scale someone was working on that was very good ...he even sculpted the figure. Can't wai't to see yours ..Weldon 

This link will take you to the big scale Mr. Gasser:
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...84&prev=/images?q=Mr.+Gasser&gbv=2&hl=en&sa=G


----------



## RFluhr

weldonmc said:


> Sounds like some good ideas. I've seen one of these in a larger scale someone was working on that was very good ...he even sculpted the figure. Can't wai't to see yours ..Weldon
> 
> This link will take you to the big scale Mr. Gasser:
> http://images.google.com/imgres?img...84&prev=/images?q=Mr.+Gasser&gbv=2&hl=en&sa=G


Hi Weldon 
Yep I have seen that one it looks good I wish I could find a picture of it finished.


----------



## hedorah59

That Big 'Ol Mr. G looks great so far - I've thought about making a custom Fink using the old Lindbergh Big T Bucket kit. Probably a bit too ambitious for me at this time though - I can't even seem to finish a regular kit, let alone a customized one :freak:


----------



## weldonmc

I read on the guy's photo site too that Mr. Gasser was his 2nd Roth big scale build ...wonder what the first one was.

Speaking of large scale Finks ...I saw a 1/16 th scale '57 Chevy and a Mother's Worry figure holding the hood open that was pretty NEAT a few years ago.


----------



## weldonmc

*These are the parts made for the extended springer forks for the very little detailed bike included with the kit Brother Rat Fink on a Bike. All the pieces except for the straight tubing were fabricated from aluminum plate, plastic tubing, or plastic coated rod. To bring this into scale ...the widest piece is only 1/2" long. I only managed to get about two pieces made a day ...allot of filing was done after drilling the small pieces to make everything fit. These pictures make the pieces look a little rough ...but assembled they look great.















Much more to come ...Weldon*


----------



## RFluhr

hedorah59 said:


> That Big 'Ol Mr. G looks great so far - I've thought about making a custom Fink using the old Lindbergh Big T Bucket kit. Probably a bit too ambitious for me at this time though - I can't even seem to finish a regular kit, let alone a customized one :freak:



I have a Lindburg Tall T that I'm thinking about useing for my Mr. Gasser...I chopped the top on it but never finished it.


----------



## weldonmc

RFluhr ...get 'em out and get to goin' on it. I'm in the beginings of and emergency move and it may be awhile untill I can get bact to Brother Rat Fink. The "T" and Mr. Gasser should be a good combo too ...Weldon


----------



## hedorah59

RFluhr said:


> I have a Lindburg Tall T that I'm thinking about useing for my Mr. Gasser...I chopped the top on it but never finished it.


That would be a perfect ride for Mr. Gasser -


----------



## RFluhr

weldonmc said:


> RFluhr ...get 'em out and get to goin' on it. I'm in the beginings of and emergency move and it may be awhile untill I can get bact to Brother Rat Fink. The "T" and Mr. Gasser should be a good combo too ...Weldon



Will do Weldon...I think I'm going to do the Tall T as a rusty narly old rat rod with Mr. G at the wheel. I'll post some pics soon.


----------



## weldonmc

*OK ...I will be back in a week or so ...had to make an emergency move ...Weldon*


----------



## hedorah59

We'll miss you - I hope everything is okay


----------



## weldonmc

*I snapped 4 pics of Brother Rat Fink on a Bike that I am finally getting back to after a long time being away. 

I made the springer style front end, handle bars, seat springs, added foot pegs, a larger, metal, gas cap, added twin carbs, made the sissy bar, cut both arms and hands altering them to their new shape, I hope you like the PEACE sign gesture ...that took all day and half the night to accomplish. Further additions will be a Dice topped jockey shift, throttle and front brake cables along with a front disk brake, and paint. 

I am really happy now that I am starting to see it come together ...Hope you like it.

Weldon*


----------



## hedorah59

Peace, Man... Great mods there Weldon :thumbsup:

Glad to see you back and posting as well!


----------



## weldonmc

Still workin' on that front brake caliper and disc ...I just have to have something to run another cable to.


----------



## spawndude

I wanted so much to be able to draw like Bid Daddy Roth!!!

I remember the Rat Fink key chains from the mid 60's. Came in a bunch of different colors. Sold at "Woolworths" on the end racks at the checkout counters.

Kinda like these with a hole in the butt. (never did figure out what that was for, unless it was the obvious!)

http://cgi.ebay.com/COOL-LITTLE-ED-ROTH-RAT-FINK-FIGURE-KEY-CHAIN-COOL_W0QQitemZ380134334203QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDiecast_Vehicles?hash=item5881c59efb

I dont remember them coming with a chain of any kind! Seems like they were just loose in a box. Maybe the chains were separate?

Grrrrrr, I wonder if Mrs. Vadarie my 6th grade social studies teacher still has my red one! Fink was just giving me encouragement standing there on my desk!


----------



## weldonmc

*Hey spawndude ...yep them were the days and your teach just didn't/couldn't/wouldn't understand the pull R.F. had on some of us kids back then. 

Big Daddy had some pretty cool artists working for him back then too ...and they worked his ideas into the art that he is known for today. 

Those hole in the back of those little FINKS were to stick on a ring with a matching stud ...a Finky ring ...Weldon*


----------



## Duck Fink

This is the first I have seen your Brother Rat Fink.....lookin' good as always! You always add a nice touch. WIll tune in to see the finished pics. You should be gettin' close to the end of the line by now, eh?


----------



## Brittamaster

Just found this thread I love it I've been intot the Rat Fink since the 60's A friend of mine made some custom cabinets for my Garage and put the Rat on all the door's with Checker flag's will post if interested...
I'll have to save this I'm alway's on Hobby Talk but in the R/C oval I own a Track here in Michigan ..
I was lucky enough to See and get a signed Poster in Detroit before Ed passed away...


----------



## weldonmc

*Hey DuckFink ...This kit has certainly been a slow mover for me. I have done allot of work on it but it hardly shows. Thanks for your comments too. 

Yep ...this one and two more: Tweddy Pie w/ Boss Fink, then Outlaw w/ Robin Hood Fink. I also have a few of my late friend Gary Pritchett's custom RF builds to complete for the museum. 

Glad you like him ...more to come ...Weldon*


----------



## weldonmc

*Hey Brittamaster ...Happy that you found this RF thread. We must be about the same age as I saw my first Rat Fink decal in the summer of '63 when I was 13 years old. Your garage sounds like a cool place and I would love to see pics of it. Good Luck with the RC's and your track up there in Michigan ...Weldon*


----------



## weldonmc

*I managed to get enough completed on Brother Rat Fink for a few pictures. The figure is painted with an acrylic GEKO GREEN. The jacket and boots were treated with a crackle technique to simulate distressed leather. A walnut stain was applied to the body and pants then wiped away to enhance the low area details in the plastic. Everything was then sprayed with a MATTE varnish to protect the acrylic from rubbing off. 















3





















...Hope you like it ...Weldon

*


----------



## penguineman

looks cool I've been a fan of his work for years.


----------



## Marko

Weldon, that is the best!! I build and paint my own, but I'd pay you too! Worth whatever your getting for it!! Top notch work, thanks for posting!!


----------



## deadmanincfan

Best version of Brother Rat Fink EVER!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## weldonmc

*Hey penguineman ...Ed Roth was a big influence for allot of people ...especially the younger kids in the '60s ...and I was one of those kids myself.*


----------



## weldonmc

*Hey Marko ...thank you for your comment. I have been building these kits for the Peteresen Automotive Museum in LA ...they bought the kits from me and I donated my skill and time to do them. I think it will be pretty NEAT-O tol have all of the displayed so everyone can see them one of these days. Only two more after BRF and the set will be complete. Glad you like what I've done so far ...Weldon*


----------



## weldonmc

*Hey deadmanincfan ...NICE comment! I do have allot of modifications to this kit and I will get them all listed when it is finished so please keep checking back ...Thank you too ...Weldon*


----------



## weldonmc

*OK ...Brother Rat Fink is almost finished:































Still need to paint the headlight and figure out a way to mount it, paint the cables black, and paint and mount BatFink somewhere.*


----------



## Auroranut

Finkishly beautiful Weldon!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
I've just scored this kit (Lodela issue) and you can really tell the difference your mods have made!! 
Fantastic work again mate!!

Chris.


----------



## gareee

You guys like that Eye Gone Wild kit from Moebius? I'm still waffling on it.


----------



## weldonmc

*Hey Chris ...Thank You! Brother RF is certainly one of the rare kits in this line and one of the most popular too ...glad to see that another one has been saved by someone.*


----------



## deadmanincfan

gareee said:


> You guys like that Eye Gone Wild kit from Moebius? I'm still waffling on it.


Makes two of us, Gareee...it's cool, but I just don't know...:freak:


----------



## Zombie_61

gareee said:


> You guys like that Eye Gone Wild kit from Moebius? I'm still waffling on it.





deadmanincfan said:


> Makes two of us, Gareee...it's cool, but I just don't know...:freak:


I know I _won't_ be getting one. Comparted to the original artwork, the "straight" car is completely disappointing. If the car was caricatured like it is in the artwork it would be a must-have for me, but as it is it's just another car kit with a wacky figure; not interested.

Back on topic, outstanding work Weldon! You've turned a great classic kit into a real showpiece.


----------



## gareee

Yeah I think thats what bugged me.. the car looked fairly normal, and not exaggerated.


----------



## weldonmc

*Hey gareee ...I took a look at "Eye Gone Wild" ...nice eyeball ...but like everyone else here ...the car doesn't work with it and that's too bad. *


----------



## weldonmc

*This 1965, Ed Roth/ Revell, "Brother Rat Fimk on a Bike" is now finished. It was certainly a LongHaul to get it to this point.

[












































Here is a list of everything done to the original plastic kit:

1.) All parts were removed from trees, filed, a test fit done, then glued together with styrene glue or epoxy.
2.) RF's nose was filled with Aves Apoxy Sculpt to give it the correct shape. Both arms were cut apart at the elbow and repositioned for the pose. The right hand was cut into 3 pieces, 2 of the fingers were cut in 2 pieces, and all were assembled giving the hand the proper roll and the fingers the proper position for the PEACE SIGN. Aves Apoxy Sculpt was used to smooth out all of the seams.
3.) Slots were cut into the top of the head and under the ears to stuff in the Black/Silver hair.
4.)Thick pieces of plastic were cut and attached to the bottom of the boots to attach the figure with brass screws to the 1/8" Masonite base.
5.)The figure was painted with acrylic craft paints brush painted over a white enamel primer. The distressed leather effect was created with a Crackle Paint base coat. An oil based Walnut stain was brushed on over the color and wiped off with cheese cloth to bring up the low are details. A Matte Varnished was applied to protect the craft paint from rubbing off.
6.) The front forks were cut away leaving only the front axle and hubs. The Springer Style front end was made with aluminum tubing, springs are wrapped floral wire, Tripple trees were made from aluminum sheet and attached to a plastic tube which fir insde the yoke. The yoke was cut and a slight rake applied. The handle bars were made from plastic coated wire. The clamps were made from plastic tubing and plastic coated wire attached to slide inside of the aluminum tubing. The grips and levers were removed from the kit supplied bars and reattached to the new bars. The left lever was removed and a dice jockey shifter fabricated and attached to the tank. Twin carbs were added between the 2 cylinders. The stock footpegs were removed and new, more detailed pegs, were made from plastic coated wire and plastic tubing. A new Sissy Bar was made from plastic coated wire. A font disc brake and caliper were made from plastic plate and attached to the front wheel. Holes were drilled and plastic rod used for throttle and brake cables. A cross member was added under the seat for the new seat spring rest. A small hole was drilled up through the base and into the rear wheel an attaches the bike to the base with a brass screw.
7.) The bike and parts were primed with a white enamel primer. The Chrome parts were then airbrushed with Black enamel the shot with SPAZTIX Chrome. Persimmon Pearl was used for the color and a catalyzed automotive clear was used for the topcoat. The wide whites were applie with a brush with the wheel turning slowly in a drill.
8.) The "BERDOO" sign post was added to balance out the base. I spotted a similar sign while looking through my collection of Roth drawings ...it came from the '64 decal "California Choppers". It was made with wooden Balsa strips and plastic rectangular rod.

Well ...that's pretty much it ...hope you like it ...Weldon

*


----------



## gareee

As usual, excellent!

Now if only we'd get some NEW rat fink kits!


----------



## hedorah59

It was a long haul, but you pulled it off perfectly Weldon :thumbsup: That really came out great!


----------



## weldonmc

*Thanks gareee and Kirk!*


----------



## roadflea

WOW loks very KOOL


----------



## jbgroby

I too love the nostalgia and I'm having a local artist airbrush a "fink" creature on the lower rear right side of my 1960 GMC tailgate when she comes out of the Paint shop next month. She be 100% factory (except for that). We are trying to get it drawn up as if he's driving a 1960 pick up through the roof.

Our local Cruise Club has a nice following of members who all like Fink. and I did this model a few years back before Katrina Washed it out to the Gulf of Mexico.

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/1414875678054402330rOugLp

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/1414875682054402330scUTxk

Main Albums
http://community.webshots.com/user/jbgroby

Jake
Jake


----------



## gareee

I photoshopped how I'd wish Moebius had done the eye gone wild kit, and posted it over in the moebius forum here.










Here's the thread where we are talking about it there:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=3119613#post3119613


----------



## weldonmc

*Great job garee ...that is something more along the line of what I would buy to go along with the great eyeball piece ...Weldon*


----------



## gareee

Thanks.. I was trying to make my opinion on it a bit more clear.


----------



## weldonmc

*garee ...I think you did an excellent job on both! There sure were a wide range of differences fo sure ...that's why I decided not to join in the mix there ...Ha!*


----------



## gareee

Well, its all good.. not every single kit they put out will make it to my collection, but some of the goodies that Moebius has released are just killer.. like thier bog Seaview, Flying sub, and just released Jupiter 2.

I can live without another fink like kit, with those beauties in my collection!


----------



## hedorah59

It is too bad that a lot of peoples expectations were not met with this kit, as I really think Moebius did a great job in capturing the look and feel of the old Revell RF kits. I look forward to building one straight from the box for sure.

That being said I thought your photoshop pic was brilliant, gareee. It definitely captures the look of the drawing better than the kit does. A line of kits that really look like the stickers and decals I remember from my childhood would be incredible! I will probably end up with a second Eye kit to try to modify. It sounds like a fun project to me (And I blame you for this Weldon - Your Fink builds look like they are a blast! :thumbsup.


----------



## weldonmc

*Ha Kirk! ...I do have allot of fun trying to think up new ideas and how to create those ideas for my models.*

*I thought I would build BOSS FINK next but I have misplaced it somewhere in a recent change of address. I did manage to find OUTLAW with ROBBIN HOOD FINK. 

For starters ... an inner mouth was made from Aves Apoxy Sculpt, slots were cut under the cowboy hat to slip a wad of hair into, and the shotgun barrels were removed and two, 3/16" longer pieces of plastic tubing were put in place for more detail.
























More to come ...Weldon*


----------



## weldonmc

*Wheels were glued and cleaned up with a file, then primed with a white enamel primer. The silver is SPAZTIX Chrome that was airbrushed over a Gloss Black enamel. The tires were then treated to a brushed on acrylic Black craft paint. The wide whites were brush painted using a White acrylic craft paint. I Polycrylic satin was then brushed over the acrylic for protection.











More to come ...Weldon*


----------



## gareee

I tip I discovered yo umight like, is if you want a real flat rubber like black, use those cheap walmart acrylic paints, and then hit them lightly with some sandpaper... its amazing the flat black finish you get with that!

I did handgrips for my 1:1 scale ghostbuster proton packs, and made the handgrips from icarved insulation foam, coated in flat black house paint. After I hit them with sandpaper, they looked exactly like modled rubber handgrips!


----------



## MadCap Romanian

Can't wait to see that '32 Ford eyeball ride!


----------



## weldonmc

*Thanks for the wheel tip gareee ...sounds like a good one. 

This is the Robbin Hood Fink figure to be mounted into the OUTLAW vehicle. Styrene glue was used to asseble the pieces ...then the seams were filed with jewelers files. Next it was primed with a white enamel primer ...then painted with acrylic craft paints. A drybrush technique was used with lighter shades of paint to bring out details. A Walnut oil based stain was painted on then wiped away with cheesecloth to bring up all of the low are details. Clear nail polish will be used on the teeth, eyes, and mouth to give them a wet look.

















More to come ...Weldon*


----------



## deadmanincfan

A lot of your pics are the first time I've seen some of these pieces painted up, and they're spectacular! Love your work, Weldon! :thumbsup:


----------



## weldonmc

*Thanks James! ...glad you like them. I have allot of fun trying to come up with new things to add to them and getting them painted. This set of 12 is going to the Petersen Automotive Museum in LA to go in their ROTH display area. I hope that allot of others will get to see them painted and finished for the first time too. Being a FINKSTER has always been a big part of my life ...and doing a good job on these means allot to me ...Thanks again ...Weldon.*


----------



## mcdougall

deadmanincfan said:


> A lot of your pics are the first time I've seen some of these pieces painted up, and they're spectacular! Love your work, Weldon! :thumbsup:


Ditto That :thumbsup:
Very Cooool Stuff here...
Mcdee


----------



## weldonmc

*I managed to get the OUTLAW painted and have begun trying to assemble the fragile suspension. I have used two Outlaw w/ RobinHood Fink kits so far due to my lack of knowledge on the assembly of this kit. Removing what I thought was flashing has taken its toll on the front spring buckets, and the incorrect attachment of the inner rear wheel backing plates to the rear axle gave way to a few more scavanged parts too. Trying to pick up those very small pieces, apply epoxy to them, and attaching them properly, has given a whole new meaning to the phraze "I dropped it again! ...%#*@&!" too! I knew these last two kits would be tough ...but I had no idea.

I'll get a few pics when I get the wheels attached and the body mounted ...Weldon*


----------



## Auroranut

Hi Weldon,
I know these kits are tricky due to the detail that Revell put into them. They're beautiful kits in their own right but therein lies the problem- the parts are very detailed and very small! I've built both Tweetiepie and Outlaw a few times and I've stuffed them both the first time around...
Stick with them mate- it's a foregone conclusion that you're gonna do 'em justice and they'll be little jewels once they've recieved your treatment!!:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## RC-Archer

Weldon, I just spent a couple hours reading this thread. You do amazing work. I used to collect RF stuff when I was a kid, too. I bought a RF model once. I was disappointed with it so I never built it. If I had the Internet back then I might have built it after seeing how and what to do with it. Now I'm just about done with my Eye Gone Wild. Thanks for your tips!!


----------



## Hooty

Weldon--I did this kit a few years back,and I can feel your pain about the small parts. The chrome pieces nearly drove me crazy. Not sure I would ever want to build another one.:freak:

Keep up the great work, for it is truely inspiring.


----------



## weldonmc

mcdougall said:


> Ditto That :thumbsup:
> Very Cooool Stuff here...
> Mcdee


*Thanks McDee ...Glad you like'em! ...Weldon*


----------



## weldonmc

*Hey Chris ...thise is my 3rd or 4th attempt at trying to get this car built. I bought my first one back in the 60's and wasn't even able to remove the pieces from the sprue without breaking them. I am more determined to get it built this time around ...and you have built them both a few times? ...YOUR THE MAN ...for sure!*


----------



## weldonmc

*Hey RC-Archer ...I'm glad you like what you've seen so far in this R.F. thread. I was dissapointed in the MOUSE/ Monogram line of Fred Flypogger kits and only bought/built "FLIP OUT" in '65. Thanks for your comments too ...they are inspiring and they mean allot to me! 
...Weldon*


----------



## MadCap Romanian

Love that craft hair idea! When I get around to building my Mr. Gasser kit, I'll try and find some!

I got a Scuz Fink for x-mas and I can also get them for my hobby store if anyone's interested.


----------



## weldonmc

*Hooty ...I can't stand it when I can't do somethinhg. I will definately have to build a couple more of these to get all of the frustration out of my system!...and THANK YOU! ...I'm happy to inspire someone to build any FINK kit.

MadCap Romanian ...try this link for your hair supply ...I like 'em and they have a very big selection to choose from:

J STOCKARD FLY FISHING http://www.jsflyfishing.com/cgi-bin/category/49000[/B]*


----------



## RC-Archer

Here is my Eye Gone Wild.

The kit went together very quickly. The kit is mostly box stock but I did curl the spikes a bit and add other details including an eyeball shift knob.

Thanks to Fred Mellini and Weldon for the dry brushing tips. It was a lot of fun to do because I didn't have to stress over scale colors and details.


----------



## weldonmc

*Great job on EYE GONE WILD! Looks like a fun kit to build. I meant to ask you to post it yesterday when you mentioned you were almost finished with it ...glad you did! *


----------



## bizzarobrian

I`m a Finkster! Love the Weird-Oh`s as well.


----------



## RC-Archer

Thanks Weldon!! Your tips helped a lot. Here are a couple more pictures.


----------



## weldonmc

*Great Stuff RC ...I may have have to spring for one ...you made it look really good!*


----------



## Von Franco

So now I found out where all the FINKSTERS hang out ha ha. This place rocks And RC
great job on the EyE Gone Model cool man............Endsville Franco................


----------



## RC-Archer

Von Franco said:


> So now I found out where all the FINKSTERS hang out ha ha. This place rocks And RC
> great job on the EyE Gone Model cool man............Endsville Franco................


Thanks!! :thumbsup:


----------



## weldonmc

*I'm still fightin' with the Outlaw's frame and suspension ...these things are ridiculous to say the least. I've broken more pieces than I have been able to attach. I sure hope I am learning a few things along the way for the next OUTLAW with Robin Hood Fink that I TRY to build ...Weldon*


----------



## hauntfreaks.com

big Rat Fink style fan here as well... great lookin stuff guys....


----------



## hauntfreaks.com

here are a few rare not so PC Roth stickers... lol


----------



## hauntfreaks.com




----------



## Auroranut

WOW!! There's some great Roth history we don't often see!!
Thanks for posting hauntfreaks.

Chris.


----------



## hauntfreaks.com

Franco.... whats happen fella... I just picked up your "I Was A Teenage Monster Shirt Painter" DVD.... very cool stuff... really enjoyed it

Brian


----------



## Von Franco

Thank you Brian, just slinging paint and trying to stay out of trouble ha ha. In the future I'll try to post picks. of the old days with BIG DADDY ROTH for you guys.............
Endsville Franco................


----------



## Auroranut

It'd be fantastic if we could have a thread devoted to all the cool t-shirts, decals, model kits, and kulture art!! Just look at how long this thread is and you can see that the interest in this cool stuff is staggering!!

Chris.


----------



## hauntfreaks.com

I agree Chris... lets make that happen!!


----------



## weldonmc

*I'm with you guys ...that would be a great thread. I have almost 300 pictures that I have colored over the last few years that I would love to show you...

 ...this one is from a '65 ROTH coloring book. *


----------



## Auroranut

One thing- the Modeling forum or the Adult forum?
I know a lot of the Kulture stuff isn't exactly PC and that could limit the pics that are posted.
On the other hand some of the guys could find it hard to get to if it were posted there. Having said that, they could always apply for access....
Personally I wouldn't mind it being in the adult forum- no risk of getting hassled over something that some PC guys might be offended by, and there'd be no real censorship of classic art...

What do all you guys out there think????

Chris.


----------



## hedorah59

The only problem I have is that I have applied for access to the adult forum twice now, and I haven't been given permission yet! I will have to try again and see if I can get in...

Or maybe its because at 50 I am not an adult yet? :lol:


----------



## weldonmc

*OK ...I didn't know there was an ADULT forum ...where is it or how do I find it ...I just L(.)(.)KED for it? Thanks ...Weldon*


----------



## hedorah59

Hi Weldon - If you click on the model forum 
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/forumdisplay.php?f=4
The first sub-forum is adult themed modeling. There is a link to request access there


----------



## weldonmc

Thank You Kirk ...I'll check it out ...I just found the PM you sent me a month ago too ...sorry.


----------



## hedorah59

No worries!


----------



## hauntfreaks.com

I been here since 2005 but only started posting the other day... but I say Modeling Forum and this is why.... I would hate to see the Kustom Kulture art and modeling die after our generation... it warms my heart when I go into a hobby shop and see Dave "big" Deal, Weird-ohs, and "Roth" models still being sold... plus I just seen that MPC has released the "Zingers" cars.... so I would like to see more kids building these cars/monsters... thats my 2 pennies


----------



## Zombie_61

hauntfreaks.com said:


> I been here since 2005 but only started posting the other day... but I say Modeling Forum and this is why.... I would hate to see the Kustom Kulture art and modeling die after our generation... it warms my heart when I go into a hobby shop and see Dave "big" Deal, Weird-ohs, and "Roth" models still being sold... plus I just seen that MPC has released the "Zingers" cars.... so I would like to see more kids building these cars/monsters... thats my 2 pennies


I agree with the sentiment, but the results remain to be seen. A lot of these kits are getting re-released because of us older modelers who built them when we were kids and would like to build them again. For the most part, today's kids have little or no interest in building models--there are simply too many other ways for them to spend their time that provide the instant gratification they're looking for. And most of the kids I encounter these days have no real appreciation for things that came into existence before they were born.

I know there are exceptions. I know there are a lot of youngsters out there who do appreciate things that pre-date them. But when I go to the not-so-local hobby shops these days, with few exceptions the people that are browsing the model kit aisles are guys around my age (I'm 48). I don't know that this hobby will ever die out completely, but I won't be too surprised if it diminishes in the next few decades.

As for the Kustom Kulture, thankfully there are artists like Von Franco carrying the torch and introducing new generations to this fantastic and unique art form.


----------



## Auroranut

hauntfreaks.com said:


> I been here since 2005 but only started posting the other day... but I say Modeling Forum and this is why.... I would hate to see the Kustom Kulture art and modeling die after our generation... it warms my heart when I go into a hobby shop and see Dave "big" Deal, Weird-ohs, and "Roth" models still being sold... plus I just seen that MPC has released the "Zingers" cars.... so I would like to see more kids building these cars/monsters... thats my 2 pennies


Same as Zombie, I agree with what you're saying:wave:,but
I can't see the Kulture disappearing. It's taking on new talent all the time. I was more concerned with some of the more "mature" stuff and the stuff that was acceptable in its day but not so much now. 
I was mainly thinking that if someone ever takes offense to anything that gets posted on the public forums, it could end up getting pulled. I'd love to see a thread that can have ALL types (no hardcore of course) of kulture posted.
I'm easy either way though....adult or general- I'm cool with either...

Chris.


----------



## Von Franco

Ok ,I promise to keep all photos and art clean, except for a few thumb prints and paint stains or even scotch tape marks. Hows that lol....................


----------



## hauntfreaks.com

to tell ya the truth I never really thought any of the "kustom kulture" stuff to be that risque... I guess Coops stuff is a bit... but look at 99% of the posts in this thread... theres nothing really "Naughty" at all... its Monsters in Cars!!... cant get more American then that!!.. and if any naughty stuff lands here... it gets tossed to the adult section.... oh well , you guys lost out I was going to post pics of my girl naked with a fink mask on....lol :devil:


----------



## Auroranut

Go on then- I dare ya....

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

Naughty stuff gets tossed out and the poster banned for life. That's why I thought it better to err on the side of caution....
I'll start a thread running now, but I don't have pics so if one of you guys could get the ball rolling and we'll see where it takes us...

Chris.


----------



## gareee

adult forum?

Only been here like 14 years and never noticed it!


----------



## Zombie_61

Von Franco said:


> Ok ,I promise to keep all photos and art clean, except for a few thumb prints and paint stains or even scotch tape marks. Hows that lol....................


As far as I'm concerned, you can break that promise any time Brother! But it ain't my forum, and there are codes of conduct to consider, so do what you gotta do.


----------



## Duck Fink

Von Franco said:


> So now I found out where all the FINKSTERS hang out ha ha. This place rocks And RC
> great job on the EyE Gone Model cool man............Endsville Franco................


No way.....we have _THE_ Von Franco hanging out here...ROCK ON!:thumbsup: I was dredging this thread up so I could see Weldon's latest kits for the Petersen Museum. email me Weldon if you are around. Your old email addy must not be applicable anymore. Now let's see here....where are those kit pics....


----------



## Hooty

Von Franco, any chance you might make it to WonderFest someday?


----------



## gareee

gareee said:


> I photoshopped how I'd wish Moebius had done the eye gone wild kit, and posted it over in the moebius forum here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the thread where we are talking about it there:
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=3119613#post3119613


 
Since we have the original creator here, Von, What did you think of my photoshopped version of Eye?

I was kinda hoping that we'd see something more like this from Moebius...

(Oh, and STILL no adult forum access here.. who do I have to sleep with for it?)


----------



## hedorah59

Yeah, I've requested access to the adult forum a couple of times with no response so far - They must be having a party in there! :thumbsup:


----------



## gareee

There has to be some other admin here to contact about this.


----------



## Auroranut

Have you PMd Hank?

Chris.


----------



## gareee

Yep.. a week and a half ago. No answer, no change. I also just used the contact us site link a while ago.. could be hankster isn't around any more, or cannot get his messages any longer.


----------



## hankster

gareee, you did not send a PM two weeks ago for access. The oldest that I have not had the time to get around to is less then 2 weeks old. I have to do each of these manually and it takes a bit of time to do so. This is one reason I had not had a restricted forum in the past. May be the best solution is just to eliminate it.


----------



## gareee

hankster said:


> gareee, you did not send a PM two weeks ago for access. The oldest that I have not had the time to get around to is less then 2 weeks old. I have to do each of these manually and it takes a bit of time to do so. This is one reason I had not had a restricted forum in the past. May be the best solution is just to eliminate it.


You're right. I sent it on the 20th. Most forums permit restricted access in 24 hours or less, and no one who had requested access had obtained it, hence my concern.


----------



## hankster

There are currently over 100 members that have access so you claims of no one having access is false. Each request I check their registration date, number of posts, check actual posts to make sure they are not confrontational (and maybe get an idea if they are mature) and check to see if they have had any warnings. I do not take access to that forum lightly and requests are not automatically granted. Hummmm.... haven't you already had a couple of warnings for inappropriate posts?


----------



## gareee

I didn't debate the number of users with access at all, and I agreed with your statement providing the actual date as well to confirm it.

I was specifically talking about responses from people here in this thread. I'm also not trying to be a pain in the ass at all. Check my start date here.. what, about 8 or 9 years ago? Yeah I think I have 4 warnings in all that time, and the warnings were all about calling people trying to milk other members here for one reason or another.

But this is OT for this topic. If you want to abuse me, its probably better to do it via private pm.. if I recall, harassing people is one of those things that is against the TOS, isn't it?


----------



## Duck Fink

weldonmc said:


> *This 1965, Ed Roth/ Revell, "Brother Rat Fimk on a Bike" is now finished. It was certainly a LongHaul to get it to this point.*
> 
> *[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Here is a list of everything done to the original plastic kit:*
> 
> *1.) All parts were removed from trees, filed, a test fit done, then glued together with styrene glue or epoxy.*
> *2.) RF's nose was filled with Aves Apoxy Sculpt to give it the correct shape. Both arms were cut apart at the elbow and repositioned for the pose. The right hand was cut into 3 pieces, 2 of the fingers were cut in 2 pieces, and all were assembled giving the hand the proper roll and the fingers the proper position for the PEACE SIGN. Aves Apoxy Sculpt was used to smooth out all of the seams.*
> *3.) Slots were cut into the top of the head and under the ears to stuff in the Black/Silver hair.*
> *4.)Thick pieces of plastic were cut and attached to the bottom of the boots to attach the figure with brass screws to the 1/8" Masonite base.*
> *5.)The figure was painted with acrylic craft paints brush painted over a white enamel primer. The distressed leather effect was created with a Crackle Paint base coat. An oil based Walnut stain was brushed on over the color and wiped off with cheese cloth to bring up the low are details. A Matte Varnished was applied to protect the craft paint from rubbing off.*
> *6.) The front forks were cut away leaving only the front axle and hubs. The Springer Style front end was made with aluminum tubing, springs are wrapped floral wire, Tripple trees were made from aluminum sheet and attached to a plastic tube which fir insde the yoke. The yoke was cut and a slight rake applied. The handle bars were made from plastic coated wire. The clamps were made from plastic tubing and plastic coated wire attached to slide inside of the aluminum tubing. The grips and levers were removed from the kit supplied bars and reattached to the new bars. The left lever was removed and a dice jockey shifter fabricated and attached to the tank. Twin carbs were added between the 2 cylinders. The stock footpegs were removed and new, more detailed pegs, were made from plastic coated wire and plastic tubing. A new Sissy Bar was made from plastic coated wire. A font disc brake and caliper were made from plastic plate and attached to the front wheel. Holes were drilled and plastic rod used for throttle and brake cables. A cross member was added under the seat for the new seat spring rest. A small hole was drilled up through the base and into the rear wheel an attaches the bike to the base with a brass screw.*
> *7.) The bike and parts were primed with a white enamel primer. The Chrome parts were then airbrushed with Black enamel the shot with SPAZTIX Chrome. Persimmon Pearl was used for the color and a catalyzed automotive clear was used for the topcoat. The wide whites were applie with a brush with the wheel turning slowly in a drill.*
> *8.) The "BERDOO" sign post was added to balance out the base. I spotted a similar sign while looking through my collection of Roth drawings ...it came from the '64 decal "California Choppers". It was made with wooden Balsa strips and plastic rectangular rod.*
> 
> *Well ...that's pretty much it ...hope you like it ...Weldon*


Attempting to save this thread....this is what I was looking for last night....Killer job on Brother Rat Fink Weldon! Good use of the sanitary bat fink! Great customization on this one, dude. I love it!:thumbsup:


----------



## modelgeek

WOW!! Love This!


----------



## Auroranut

That's a beautiful (for want of a better word) brother Rat Fink Weldon!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
I've started mine and it's gonna look nothing like yours, but if it comes up even half as cool as yours I'll be happy....

Chris.


----------



## hankster

I was explaining the process I go through with each request. The point of the infraction was to show that yes, I do actually research each request. Sorry if you took that as being disrespectful.

Generally my process is about every 2 weeks to go through the requests. I tend to do all of them at once since I can have a number of windows open for the forum, my PMs, admin area, page that gives permissions to the forum. It cuts down on a lot of time if I do it this way and don't have to load a different page for each member.

I most likely will be a bit behind on this batch. I am on vacation for the next month or so. Currently camping in Texas Hill Country and right now my cell connection (that I'm using for Internet access) is pretty poor. AOL dial up is blazing compared to what I have right now. I should have a better connection by the weekend. 2 weeks ago I was in the Rio Grande Valley and had a good WiFi connection so I cleared out what I had at that point.


----------



## weldonmc

*Hey Scott, modelgeek, and Chris ...man I am glad ya'll like the Brother Rat Fink. Alot of modifications to the kit added alot of time to it but I am happy with the way it came out. It made the trip from Texas to California without any damage and that let me breath a little easier after all the fuss with it.

OUTLAW w/Robin Hood Fink has certainly been another piece of aggrivation for me too. Nothing too special ...just that intricate little Outlaw. I hope to have final pictures up in a couple of days.

Weldon*


----------



## hedorah59

I am looking forward to seeing the Outlaw!


----------



## hankster

It's been raining all day so I had a bit of time to work on access to the Adult Themed Modeling forum. Those that requested it and qualify now have access. Those that only signed up less then a month ago and only have a post or two, or those that registered years ago but have never posted, were not approved.


----------



## gareee

Many thanks, Hank!


----------



## hedorah59

Thanks Hank I appreciate it! :thumbsup:


----------



## weldonmc

*The finishing touches are going on "OUTLAW w/Robin Hood Fink" tonight (Sunday) ...final pictures tomorrow*


----------



## weldonmc

*OUTLAW with Robbin Hood Fink ...FINALLY! This kit really FINKED me up! I have a small pile of broken parts from two kits as a reminder of how tough this kit was for me to build ...Thank GOD for re-issues!




















































Here's what was done for the build up:

1.) All parts were removed from the sprews and cleaned up with Exacto knife or filed, then test fit.
2.) An inner mouth piece was made from Aves Apoxy Sculpt. The gun barrels were removed and replaced with (2) 3/16" longer pieces of plastic tubing.
3.) Matching pieces were glued with styrene glue then filed to eliminate the seams. All pieces were then assembled then this process was repeated before primming with a white enamel primer.
4.) Acrylic craft paints were used on the figure, then dry-brushed with a lighter color to bring up the highlights. An oil based Walnut stain was then applied and wiped away to bring up the low area details. Everything was then topped with a Matte Varnish for protection.along with 
5.) The base was made from 1/8" Masonite to match the other 10 builds. The figure was attached to the seat with a #2 - 3/8" brass screws. The OUTLAW was attached to the base wuth (2) #2 - 5/16" brass screws at the rear wheels.
6.) The tree was found outside and bratches were added using a drill and epoxy glue. It was stained with a Walnut stain then top coated with a Matte Varnish. The tumbleweed was made from moss, then trimmed to shape.
7.) The OUTLAW was airbrushed with a two coats of Boyd Lime Pearl enamel paint then top coated with a catalyzed automotive clear. 

The next kit is TWEEDY PIE with Boss Fink. It was only released in 1965. I will be using a resin figure and wheels a TWEEDY PIE II Revell kit, some resin stromberg carbs and stacks, a scratchbuilt shifter arm, and a round gas tank and cap. 

Hope you like this one ...only one more to go ...Weldon*


----------



## Auroranut

Beautiful job Weldon!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Your Outlaw turned out great!! Nice choice of colour too. The tinted windscreen really sets it off! I'm so glad you persevered with it mate. 
Tweedypie should be an easier build. I'm really looking forward to seeing that one built up too....

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan

Great work, Weldon! :thumbsup:


----------



## scooke123

Great job on the Outlaw!!!!! As usual your work is way above par!!!! Cant wait to see your Tweediepie!!
Steve


----------



## hauntfreaks.com

as a Kid this is how I dreamed my models would turn out, wait... this is how I dream they would come out as an adult to... .... awesome modeling skills...


----------



## hedorah59

Most excellent work, Weldon! All your hard work and perseverence really paid off. I never saw this one as a kid, so I didn't realize the wheels were deformed - It looks really cool :thumbsup:


----------



## gareee

I think the hard work really paid off on this one! I'm kinda wanting it now as well!


----------



## weldonmc

*Thanks everyone ...I'm very happy with the way it looks too. I should of wired the motor but I was just so tired of messing with it ...breaking things ...and then having to deal with that.

I'm making the round gas tank to mount on the back of TWEEDY PIE today. I'm using a mini blind plastic rod, some 5/16" plastic tubing, and some plastic sheet to replicate the recessed end heads. I think it's coming out pretty nice. I'll get a couple of pictures of the pieces before I put it all together.

Weldon *


----------



## Duck Fink

awwwwyeahhhh! Nothing short of your other stuff, dude! It looks like you are coming to a close with the full line of finks. I know you put a lot of time into the building of this tedious car. It was way worth it!


----------



## Von Franco

Weldon, great job man, I just made the trip to CAL. from AUSTIN TX. but had some car problems ha ha. Glad your model made it out ok my 32 took A beating.............


----------



## weldonmc

Thanks VF! Ain't Austin a swingin' place!? All the way from Austin to California in a '32? ...I bet you took a beatin' too ...sounds like alot of fun though.


----------



## weldonmc

*Hey Duck Fink! Glad you like Outlaw w/ RHF. Yep ...one more to do of the ROTH 12. When The Petersen gets them all on display my, best friend and his wife are going to take me to see them ...can't wait to see what they look like all together.*


----------



## weldonmc

*Here are a couple of pictures of the gas tank for Tweedy Pie. I started out with the pinstripe decal that mounts into the ends of the tank and estimated that 3/8" diameter tubing would be a good size to use. The end heads needed to be recessed a bit so I found some 5/16" tubing to fit inside the 3/8" tubing. The 3/8" tubing was cut to 1-3/8" long and the 5/16" diameter tubing was cut to 1-3/16" long. The end caps for that are some thin sheet plastic pieces that were glued to both ends, trimmed with scissors, then chucked up in a drill and filled down to fit the insde of the 3/8" tubing . A 1/8" hole was drilled on the drivers side end, and a piece of 1/8" diameter tubing x 7/16" long was cut for a filler neck. The cap is a piece of 3/16" diameter tubing x 1/16" long. 

















I'll get another picture of this when everything is together ...Weldon*


----------



## Scary Terry

Don't know if this has been posted here previously or not....


----------



## weldonmc

*That is one fine piece of art!*


----------



## Duck Fink

That Finkousel was a labor of love. I saw that in several stages on a website somewhere as the individual pieces were being sculpted. I just looked for the link but can't seem to find it. 

Hey weldon, I am assuming that all of your kits are going to be PERMANANTLY on display there, right? I have never been to the museum but would love to check it out this summer.


----------



## gareee

Yeah, I saw that same link with the carousel parts being made as well. I know I saved the pics from it locally, but probably didn;' save the link.


----------



## weldonmc

*Hey Duck Fink ...you are correct. They have them displayed in the Administration Offices at the moment ...but once they get the final piece, a cabinet will be built to display them all. I have several other scratchbuilt kits that my friend Gary Pritchett did that needs some work then they will go too. I am so proud that I have been able to do this for them. I hope to get to go see them when they are on the Museum floor this summer too. I've seen pictures of The Petersen Automotive Museum on TV and it is NICE!*


----------



## Zombie_61

I've been to the Petersen Automotive Museum several times, and I've enjoyed it every time. Exibits are organized well, filled with eye candy but not crowded together. My only complaint would be that they generally have only two floors of exhibits and, if you don't linger over each exhibit, you can walk through it pretty quickly. Then again, their maximum admission charge is only $10 so it's well worth it for car enthusiasts.


----------



## weldonmc

*This is not an original Tweedy Pie with Boss Fink build up. This build uses Revell's Tweedy Pie 2, a resin figure, resin wheels, kit bashed carbs and stacks, a scratch built round gas tank, and a plastic coated wire shifter arm. 

The resin wheels were drilled and (4) #2 x 1/2 brass screws hold them to the base. Modifications were made to the frame to support the heavy resin figure. At the front of the frame ...holes were drilled and a plastic coated wire was pushed thrugh and rests on the bottoms of both inner front wheel rims. The lower portion of the radiator was cut to fit around the support wire. A section was then removed and the lower tank put back in place. The rear axle was replaced with a plastic coated wire which runs through the rear axle to both wheels. Scrap plastic spacers were cut and glued to the lower frame rails and top of the axle on both sides. 





























































I've only seen a couple of these built up and I'm excited about being able to make another contribution to the small group. Dissasembly and paint is next ...Weldon*


----------



## hedorah59

Its always a good day when you post some of your work, Weldon - I am looking forward to seeing this one completed!


----------



## deadmanincfan

I've never seen this one 'til now...keep 'em coming, Weldon! :thumbsup:


----------



## gareee

hedorah59 said:


> Its always a good day when you post some of your work, Weldon - I am looking forward to seeing this one completed!


+1! For sure!


----------



## weldonmc

*Thanks guys ...I just notice from looking at some old pics of Tweedy Pie that I have the wrong front axle on the little T-bucket ...I used the tube axle w/ disc brakes ...and it should of had the I-beam and drum brake set up ...lucky me the kit has them both. *


----------



## hauntfreaks.com

got to love all the custom work on this one.... awesome job as always Weldon!!


----------



## weldonmc

*Thanks Brian ...I enjoy thinking up things to change then finding ways to carry my ideas out is the most fun of all for me when building the FINK kits ...then painting them would be the next in line.*


----------



## roadflea

*HI ALL NOT a fink but a weird=oh*

































PLEASE lrt me know what you think


----------



## hedorah59

Nice work, Roadflea. Very clean looking, and I like your choice of colors! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Syn

Hey Guys,

I wrapped this guy up a few months ago and am finally getting around to posting this. I'll have more pics of him on my site later. Hope you like him.

Dr. Syn
www.modelmadhouse.com


----------



## Auroranut

Very cool RF mate!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
I love the base too.

Chris.


----------



## roadflea

wow dr syn GREAT work i looked at your website awesome work there as well


----------



## weldonmc

*VERY NICE work roadflea ...I think the best one of thse I've seen ...very clean ...great colors ...I like it!

DITTO what roadflea said too Dr.Syn. ...love the cake topper ...heck ...ALL of them! What a cool idea you had with your RAT FINK too ...he even has the mischievous look in his eye too.*


----------



## hedorah59

Great idea for your Rat Fink display, Dr. Syn! That is really cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Syn

Thanks guys! I really enjoyed working on him. It's the Tornado Design kit. It's big and well detailed. IMO it's the best Fink out there by far.


----------



## Hooty

Fan-Freakin-Tastic!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ToSte

Sorry if this is a noob question, but how are you guys creating the tire smoke like in this pic?


----------



## hauntfreaks.com

I'm in the middle of a project were I will be doing some smoke work like this.... I'll be us one or both of these.... Apoxie Sculpt and or super sculpey.... there both clay types that can be modeled into any shape.... hope this helps...I'm post up pics when I'm at that point...


----------



## Zombie_61

hauntfreaks.com said:


> I'm in the middle of a project were I will be doing some smoke work like this.... I'll be us one or both of these.... Apoxie Sculpt and or super sculpey.... there both clay types that can be modeled into any shape.... hope this helps...I'm post up pics when I'm at that point...


FYI, Super Sculpey must be baked in an oven at 275°F or it will remain soft and pliable--fine if you're using it only to make a base, but not good for adding detail to styrene parts that tend to warp or melt when heat is applied. I'd suggest the Aves Apoxie Sculpt; relatively easy to work with and fully cures on it's own within 24 hours.


----------



## weldonmc

*I think I've read somewhere on the Internet that Foam Insulation in a can will do the trick too. I've never tried to do this but I've been wanting to for quite a while.*


----------



## Dr. Syn

The foam does okay but it's hard to control. Once it starts to expand it's going to do what it wants to do. You can't really reach in there and shape it very well - only guide it by how or where you spray it. And you only get one use out of the can. You can't come back later and use whatever you didn't use the first time. Still it's worth experimenting with. You might like the results.


----------



## gareee

Actually I have gotten multiple uses out of insulation foam cans.. you just cut off part of the tube thats clogged, or put in a replacement tube.


----------



## weldonmc

*Tweedy Pie with Boss Fink is finished and ready to ship! There wasn't a whole lot of modifications added to this kit at all. A Revell Tweedy Pie II kit was used to replicate the '65 version of Ed "Big Daddy" Roth's Tweedy Pie T-bucket. Resin pieces were used for the Boss Fink figure and zany warped wheels. The oval gas tank w/ filler neck and cap was made from plastic tubing, sheet plastic, and plastic tubing. Plastic coated wire was used to make the long curved shifter arm. A six pack of Stromberg carbs and intakes were snatched from the scrap box. The figure was secured to the interior tub with one #2 brass screw then dropped into the T-bocket. All four wheels were drilled and attached to the 1/8" masonite base with (4) #2 brass screws. The fragile little suspension was beefed up to support the extra weight of the big resin figure with plastic sheet, plastic covered wire, and (1) metal axle.

This was a very tough build for me this time too. Parts from 3 Tweedy Pie II kits were used, FIVE sets of Revell's CRAPPY decals (absolutely the worst I've ever tried to use) were used to get the (2) license plates, top of grill shell, top of cowl, the (6) instruments on the dash, the (4) decals for the gas tank, and 2 sets of resin wheels, (6) 2-piece windshields were cut and fit ...to get the final piece you see in the pictures. This is a pretty rare kit to see for sure ...I have only seen four over the last 45 years myself ...and I am glad to of been able to build this one.

...and this build brings me to the end of the (12) Roth Fink series. I hope you've recieved some enjoyment reading and viewing everything I had to write about and all of the pictures I posted these last several months ...I've had a great time! 

Weldon*


----------



## deadmanincfan

I bow to the master of the Roth "Fink" kits! Spectacular job on each one, Weldon! :thumbsup:


----------



## hedorah59

That really is a beauty, Weldon! 

What a journey, I enjoyed following you on it every step of the way :thumbsup: I REALLY, REALLY, REALLY appreciate all the time you took to post pics and write out your techniques and mods. It will make my *eventual* construction of my Fink kits go that much smoother. :wave:

So - Whats next for you? More Fink, or are you going to take a well deserved little break?


----------



## weldonmc

*Ha James ...too much! ...Thanks for your posts too ...glad you liked them.

Well Kirk ...the time went by really fast as everything else does for these these days. I'm glad that you found some of things useful. I have a few FINKS to build for another guy that allowed me to take the time away from his kits to do thiers. Dick Messer from the museum said he wanted to talk to me about a few other things for them but I haven't had that conversation with him yet. I know for sure that I am not going to build another Outlaw or Tweedy Pie anytime soon. Those two cars frustrated me to death and because of them I am going to take a short break.

I would like to thank everyone for all of their posts here right now too ...THANK YOU ...Weldon*


----------



## weldonmc

*Here's a recap of the first six ROTH / Revell FINK kits built the last several months:















































*


----------



## weldonmc

*Here's a recap of the second six ROTH / Revell FINK kits completing the series of twelve kits:





















































*


----------



## weldonmc

*Trixie*

*This is a resin casting of an original sketch/build made by Gary Pritchett of RAT FINK's girlfriend ...TRIXIE. I got started and forgot to get any pictures of her before the painting began. 

















Any suggestions on a quick, eazy way to put some repeditive yellow daisies on TRIXIE's pink dress would be much appreciated!

Lots more to do ...Weldon*


----------



## gareee

Print them out on the computer, cut them out, use a colored matching marker on the edges of the cutouts, and apply them to the dress.. then just seal the entire dress.

I did a fink surfboard graphic that way, and it came out great. Just make sure you seal the printout before glueing it down, so you don't get any color bleed.

I did our 1:1 scale Ghostbuster proton pack stickers the same way.


----------



## Moonman27

I am working on an Angel Fink right now,and plan on using glow and flourescent paints to do her face,hands and the Nitro lettering on the can. I wish they would reissue these kits in glow plastic so we could make the eyes,teeth,etc. glow. These wild kits just beg for wild colors! I also plan on maybe putting a UV LED in the bottom of the nitro can shining up on her face. I have a Brother Rat Fink original kit,but it is missing the rear fender for the bike. Anybody have an extra one?


----------



## weldonmc

*Cool gareee ...that sounds like a great idea my man and I'll be gettin' on dat tomorrow fo' shore...Thank You!! ...Uh? ...Elmer's Glue? ...or what?

Moonman27 ...them ANGEL FINKS are becoming one of my favorite FINKS to see finished. Your LED idea is EXCELLENT and I can't wait to see it!

...Weldon*


----------



## gareee

You can use elmers to glue them on, but I've used spray glue, and even Future floor wax, but spray glue works best for me, I think. (There was no chance of saturating the paper with adhesive, making the colors bleed.

Much depends n the quality of your inkjet ink, and the paper you use.

You could even select two or three different flowers, and stagger them on the dress in patterns.
They also make self adhesive sticker paper, but because of the price, I've always gone the spray glue route. Its quick, and is more of a "dry" adhesive method. Just be sure you spray it outdoors, with LOTS of newspaper down, because the overspray will go all over the place if you aren;t careful. I usually use a large box liner with newspaper.. I can discard the newspaper, and the box keeps the overspray from going anywhere.


----------



## weldonmc

*Well ...the dress patern flowers were printed with a Lexmark X75 printer on ink jet & lazer paper. The plan is to cut out what is needed, tint the edges with a yellow marker, then attach them to the pink dress with future floor wax. Several coats of Future FW will be applied to blend in the paper cut-outs.










THANKS again garee ...Weldon*


----------



## Auroranut

Maybe an idea would be to print them on some decal sheet....

Chris.


----------



## gareee

Decal sheet also works, but if the dress has a color painted to it first, that color will bleed through the decals.. thats why, in some cases, I prefer printing on white computer paper, or sticker paper.

Thing is, there are a lot of print stock options available now for us.

To get some slightly metallic stickers for our ghostbuster proton packs, I printed on clear sticker paper. I then stuck those down onto aluminum foil,cut those out, and then used spray glue to then stick those on our packs.

The results aren't as nice as $70 pro foil labels, but they are much better then just printed labels.


----------



## weldonmc

*Chris ...that sounds like a real good idea too. I've never used decal paper before. I gave gareee's suggestion a try last night and it is going to work for me on this project. Cutting them out isn't TOO bad yet as I am half way there. Thank You for the suggestion it sure would of saved cutting and handling all of those little flowers. 
*


----------



## weldonmc

*TRIXIE's dress came out great in my opinion. Her "SHAPE" was altered from Gary's original sculpt to better represent his original drawing. The figure was screwed to the heart shaped 1/8" masonite base with two #2 brass screws. Her necklace and large hoop earings were made from 18ga floral wire and small silver beads. Her long eyelashes were made from trimmed plasic "cat whiskers". 
































Hope you like what you see ...more of Gary's creations coming.*


----------



## gareee

Killer! Glad that worked out!


----------



## hedorah59

She really came out looking great, Weldon! :thumbsup:


----------



## weldonmc

*garee Thanks and I am very please at the way your idea looks on TRIXIE. 

Thank you too Kirk ...I like the way she came out myself. It is going to be hard for me to let her go but she mails out Monday. *


----------



## MickeyD

Just got a Rat Fink kit - wanted one for years! Thanks again Chris. I hope I can do justice with mine. I wish there were larger Fink figure kits out there.


----------



## weldonmc

*How 'bout a 12 inch tall Rat Fink statue Chris? ...check 'em out at TORNADO DESIGN:

http://www.tornadodesign.la/store/ratfinksrevenge_ce.html?sid=0001gUljzru8yTcODI1I9U7

They are pretty nice items.

















*


----------



## weldonmc

*If you haven't seen "TALES of the RAT FINK" ...the movie about Ed Roth, there is a free viewing at http://www.EdRothWorld.com ...all you gotta do is "click" and start watching it on your computer monitor ...too cool!*


----------



## OKCmike

Found this old thread awhile back and really like all the builds shown, especially Weldon's version of Stealin da Cheeze. Hope ya don't mind Weldon, but just had to build one for myself, that's a great concept.


----------



## deadmanincfan

Oh man, that's great! Bwah-ha-ha!


----------



## weldonmc

*WOW! ...That's great OKCmike ...I'm diggin' the colors you chose to do him in too. Jim Johnson I believe was the original creator of this version. EXCELLENT!!!

*


----------



## weldonmc

*I have a blog started with my 12 FINKS(my first) ...PLEASE take a look at it when you find some time ...THANKS!

Weldon*

http://ratfinkmodels.blogspot.com/?spref=fb


----------



## rkoenn

I am a Fink fan and can remember when Rat Fink was a big deal. Another older kid down the street airbrushed T-shirts with Fink style monsters on them and I remember my mom buying me one which I thought was so cool. I picked up a couple of the Rat Fink kits off of eBay and will build them in the future. And Weldon, your Fink site is great. Those are absolutely fantastic builds you've done, great for getting ideas from when the time comes if you don't mind.

Bob K.


----------



## pugknows

I was watching Dazed and Confused last weekend and the main Freshman character had Ratfink and Mother's Worry (without the car) in his room. Love the kits and plan on doing a show about them sooner or later. I had a friend who used to work at Revell tell me they were working on getting Brother Rat-Fink out...hope that's true.
Rob 
Monster Model Review


----------



## weldonmc

*Hey Bob K. ...great story ...those memories have to help keep the RAT FINK alive. I'm glad you visited my blog. I hope those build will inspire allot of FINKSTERS to build their kits and I you too ...be glad to help you with anything I can.

Weldon *


----------



## OKCmike

Yeah Weldon, that's a really cool site ya got with all your builds, I really like it. I too have built all those kits back in the 60's. It even reminded me of how I use to, back in Jr. High, draw/paint Rat Finks playing guitars and drums, like a gross-out version of the Beatles. If I can find kits at the right price, might do a 3D version. Fink Eliminator would make a good drummer and most of the car finks are stand up figures so they could be used also. Big trick would be finding the instruments. Could make them with aves, but I don't really like to sculpt. Have to think about that, look around and see what I can come up with. Thanks for the trip down memory lane, I always loved dem finks.


----------



## weldonmc

*THAT sounds like a neat idea OKCmike ...and your sketches (even if you did them again) would make a great background for your display. Glad you liked what I did on the blog ...I wished I could come up with something else to add to it.*


----------



## rocknroll77

Good job you guys! I really liked everything I saw in this thread.

signed : another Fink addict.


----------



## rocknroll77

"Superfink" and "Surf Fink" by Ed Roth and "Eye Gone Wild" by Von Franco.
Next one to build is Outlaw by Ed Roth and I'm looking for "Tweedy Pie with Boss Fink". I'm a newbie by the way so be indulgent. :tongue:

Surf Fink :


----------



## rocknroll77

Superfink :


----------



## rocknroll77

Eye Gone Wild :


----------



## OKCmike

Well, we're waiting for pictures! We will indulge the French for only so long! lol:tongue:


----------



## rocknroll77

Can't you see those I already posted ? I'm wondering cause I post them through my "Hobby Talk" album that may be set as private. As I said I'm a newbie in this forum and as a "modeler".


----------



## brainiac

I`m a fan of the originals & some how the repops in the past got past me .Guess I got too tied up in the garage part of the hobby.Some of these repops now go for some good $$$.I think it`s time for another pop. lol


----------



## RFluhr

I have been for years and I'm starting a new project. I found a picture on line yesterday that I really like so I think I'm going to try to do a model of it. It has our finky friend in a deuce with Mini Mouse and a very unhappy Micky running after them. I will be doing the figures in Sculpey. This is the picture, I will post a few progress pics when I get started.


----------



## OKCmike

Cool one to do with a neat theme, after all Finky is the anti-mouse. Interested to see how ya come along and wish you good luck with it.


----------



## scooke123

Thought Id bump this back up to the forefront. I started working on a modified Mr. Gasser - will try to post some WIPS soon.
Steve


----------



## weldonmc

*I built another ANGEL FINK. I wanted to do her in a Mulberry color. I made a tongue from Aves's Epoxy Sculpt and also a spider. Acrylic craft paints were used then an oil based Dark Walnut stain was applied to bring up the details.

 

 

 

 









...hope you like it, Weldon*


----------



## weldonmc

Several months ago I posted a picture of my late friend Gary Pritchett's original build, GET PUNCHED, in primer ...well I finally got him finished.

  
  
 
  

I'm not sure which models Gary used to create this little guy, but I think MOTHER'S WORRY is in here somewhere. I made the punches, RF belt buckle, and added more detail to his face, tongue, navel, and punch holes, with Ave's Epoxy Sculpt. The paint is acrylic craft paints and a Red Mahogany stain was used to bring up the details. I painted GP on his rear the way Gary signed his artwork ...just happens to be GET PUNCHED's initials too.

...hope you like it! Weldon


----------



## mcdougall

I think this is great! :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## bigdaddydaveh

Confessed Fink Fan here. Here's my Ed Roth and Rat Fink tribute kit. Resin kit from Jimmy Flintstone. All hand painted using acrylic craft paints and pastels.


----------



## Mark McGovern

Nice model, BDD. And is that your workplace where you have it displayed? Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## bigdaddydaveh

Indeed it would be. Not that I ever post things while at work etc..


----------

